# Untermaßige Fische entnehmen



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2012)

Manches aus unseren Fischereigesetzen stammt noch aus der Zeit, als Dinosaurier die Erde beherrschten. 
Und einiges davon wird auch kritiklos und ohne Nachzudenken bei jeder Revision des Fischereigesetzes übernommen.

Darunter fällt auch, dass nicht mehr lebensfähige, untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt, getötet und zerstückelt, oder gar getötet und vergraben werden müssen. 

Die Handhabung ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.

Die Absicht, die dahinter steht, ist klar. Es geht darum, das gezielte befischen untermaßiger Exemplare zu verhindern. 

Man muss sich dennoch fragen, ob das noch zeitgemäß ist.

Nehmen wir als Beipiel mal ein Gewässer in dem der Zander ein Schonmaß von 45 cm hat.

Ein 43er Zander ist schon eine gute Portion mit bestem Fleisch. Eigentlich eine Schande, sowas zu verbuddeln. 

Für den Fischbestand ist es sogar negativ, einen untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch zu töten.

Denn in wohl den meisten Gewässern gibt es für Fische mit Schonmaß auch eine Fangbegrenzung. Untermaßige werden zwar getötet, schlagen aber nicht bei der Tagesfangmenge zu Buche. 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, solche Fische entnehmen und sie auf die Tagesfangmenge anrechnen zu müssen ? 

Vorsicht, dass hat nichts mit der viel diskutierten Entnahmepflicht zu tun. Untermaßige und nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische müssen ja sowieso getötet werden. Es geht also nur um die legale Verwertung.

Natürlich gibt das Raum zur Ausnutzung. Natürlich kann ein knapp untermaßiger, aber ansonsten quitschfideler Fisch als "nicht mehr lebensfähig" erklärt und abgeschlagen werden.

Aus der anderen Seite ist aber doch wichtig, was unterm Strich entnommen wird. Wer untermaßige absichtlich mitnimmt, verringert seinen Anteil an maßigen Fischen.


Klar gibt es noch ne ganze Menge Für und Wider. Ich lass das jetzt mal und warte auf Eure Meinungen / Ansichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Höchststückzahlen als Fangbegrenzungen finde ich sinnvoller als Mindestmaße.#6

Auch wenn jetzt evtl. einige denken, dass die kleineren Fische nicht mehr groß(und anglerisch interessant) werden, ist das nicht so.:m

Es würden ja nur so viele entnommen wie es der Reproduktionfähigkeit des Gewässers entspricht.
Die meisten Angler entnehmen sowieso selektiv nach "ihrem" Mindestmaß und selbst wenn sich jemand mit z.B. 3 kleinen Zandern zufrieden gibt, ist das nicht schlimm weil er ja auch drei größere entnehmen dürfte und die noch drin sind.
Es würden die "Kochtopfangler schneller genug haben und die, die wirklich große Fische fangen wollen würden die kleinen zurücksetzen und weiterangeln bis die richtigen beißen.

Das setzt natürlich eine genaue und korrekte Überwachung des Bestandes voraus - und daran wird es wohl auch scheitern.


----------



## wolf86 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

morgen,


also bei uns im verein ist es so geregelt, dass "untermaßige oder während der schonzeit gefangene, nicht mehr überlebensfähige fische zu entnehmen und dem Fangergebniss anzurechnen sind". 

Find ich eine sehr sinnvolle regelung, hatte letztes Jahr leider selbst den Fall nen 55er Hecht dran zu haben bei dem zurücksetzen leider nicht mehr möglich war. Aber bevor ich den fisch zum verrecken zurücksetze, oder vergrabe, da schreib ich ihn doch lieber zum fangergebniss und verwerte ihn wenigstens sinnvoll. 

Problem wird halt wirklich sein, dass es genug spezialisten gibt, die alles was die dran haben als "nicht mehr lebensfähig" abknüppeln, aber wenigstens fällts dann unter die fangbegrenzung.

mfg


----------



## Frank7777 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darunter fällt auch, dass nicht mehr lebensfähige, untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt, getötet und zerstückelt, oder gar getötet und vergraben werden müssen.
> 
> Die Handhabung ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



Also in Bayern dürfen nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische entnommen und einer Verwertung durch den Angler zugeführt werden. Müssen also nicht verbuddelt werden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Hecht Moritz (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Finde ich auch richtig so


----------



## Syntac (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



wolf86 schrieb:


> also bei uns im verein ist es so geregelt, dass "untermaßige oder während der schonzeit gefangene, nicht mehr überlebensfähige fische zu entnehmen und dem Fangergebniss anzurechnen sind".



Moin, ist bei uns auch so.


----------



## pike-81 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Moinsen!
Meiner Meinung nach ist der größte Teil unserer Gesetze und Vorschriften überflüssig. Da hält sich eh kaum einer dran. Und wie will man das kontrollieren? Wer hat wann was gefangen und warum getötet, mitgenommen? Läßt sich doch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, außer der Kontrolleur steht daneben. Soll man den Rucksack und den Wagen gleich durchsuchen? Spanische Reiter aufstellen, falls mal einer kurz was besorgen will? Er könnte ja Beute schmuggeln.
Stattdessen sollten alle lieber an ihrem persönlichen Verantwortungsgefühl arbeiten (Stichwort Küchenfenster), und Vereine Gemeinden etc. überlegen, wie man nachhaltig Mutter Natur helfen kann.
Gesetze gibt es schon genug...
Petri


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ralf
spitzen Thema#6
Es zeigt doch eines, das alle diese Regelungen , davon ausgehen , dass der Angler grundsätzlich nicht verantwortungsbewußt mit dem Fisch umgehen würde.
Die Entscheidung wird mir abgenommen, na danke. Die Zuwiderhandlung sanktioniert.
Eine Entnahme verletzter Fische und Anrechnung auf die Fangmenge wäre sicher der bessere Weg
Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einem großen und kleinen verletzten Fisch? Je nach schwere der Verletzung verrecken beide nach dem Zurücksetzen (dies sollten auch die Hartcorreleaser bedenken und ich glaube , das tun sie auch)

Das Thema mit "schwarzen Schafen" die jede Situation ausnutzen um an ihren Fisch zu kommen und man deshalb Sanktionen aufstellen muss, haben wir in vielen Varianten ja hi un da diskutiert. M.E. gibts dafür eh keine Lösung, es wird immer jemand geben, der irgendeine Regelung versucht zu umgehen. 
Nur wird hier der überwiegenden Mehrheit einfach die ( richtige) Entscheidungsmöglichkeit durch das Verbot genommen.
Sinniger wäre doch ein Kontrolle der Gesamtfangmenge
( auch schwierig zu kontrollieren).

So, nu mussch erscht mal Orbeiten

Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Toller Denkanstoß, der mal wieder glasklar zeigt, um wieviel die mitdenkenden Angler den regulierungswütigen Obrigkeiten voraus sind.

Dass jemand, der rücksichtslos untermaßige überlebensfähige Fische entnimmt, dies unabhängig von irgendwelchen gesetzlichen Regelungen tut, ist wahrscheinlich uns allen bewusst, nur nicht denen, die unser schönes Hobby durch ihre übertriebenen Gesetzeszwänge malträtieren wollen.


----------



## marcus7 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Hmm,

zweischneidiges Schwert...

Beispiel Zander:
Auf der einen Seite ist es natürlich Schade um verangelte Fische.
Aber andererseits eröffnet man bestimmten Leuten die Möglichkeit ganz legal untermaßige Zander fangen und mitnehmen zu dürfen.

Es gibt schon so Leute die das machen, aber wenn sie erwischt werden, sind sie wenigstens ihre Papiere los.
Mit angesprochener Regelung wäre dies nicht mehr so...

Denke das totale Entnahmeverbot (nicht mehr lebensfähiger) untermaßiger Zander bringt viele auch dazu beim Ansitzfischen nicht noch die obligatorische Zigarette zu rauchen bis endlich angeschlagen wird.

In meinen Augen wiegt diese Seite etwas mehr als der ein oder andere Zander, der Sinnlos verkommt.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, die perfekte Lösung gibt es da leider nicht...


mfg


----------



## reticulatus (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, die perfekte Lösung gibt es da leider nicht...
> mfg


Würde ich nicht sagen, denn man kann das Ganze schon noch anderweitig regeln oder selbst verhindern, daß untermaßige Raubfische verangelt werden.

Beim Ansitzangeln oder auch beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht oder Zander sollte man beim Köder nicht unter eine bestimmte Größe gehen, so verhindert man einen Anbiß aus den "Kindergarten", ebenso sollte auf lange Wartezeiten beim Anhieb wenn man ansitzt verzichtet werden, was zum Beispiel immer noch von älteren Anglern praktiziert und weiterempfohlen wird.
Da ich ein Zwei-Drillings-ystem benutze , kann der Anhieb beim Ansitz sofort erfolgen und der Raubfisch ist im Normalfall vorne gehakt.

Daß die Regelung in Bayern ausgenutzt wird könnte ich nicht behaupten.
Mir selbst ist es in meiner mehr als 25Jahren andauernden anglerischen Laufbahn noch nicht oft passiert, daß ich untermaßige Fische abschlagen mußte, wenn doch ließ ich das Vorfach mit Köder im Fisch, falls ein Kontrolleur vorbeikommt..
Entnommene untermaßige Fische müssen in die Fangstatistik eingetragen werden, zumindest sit es hier so.

Ein Vergraben oder Zerstückeln und ins Gewässer werfen finde ich jedenfalls nicht für richtig.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manches aus unseren Fischereigesetzen stammt noch aus der Zeit, als Dinosaurier die Erde beherrschten.
> Und einiges davon wird auch kritiklos und ohne Nachzudenken bei jeder Revision des Fischereigesetzes übernommen.
> 
> Darunter fällt auch, dass nicht mehr lebensfähige, untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt, getötet und zerstückelt, oder gar getötet und vergraben werden müssen.
> ...



Die einzige Wahr möglichkeit ist die des "zurücksetztens" von Untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen...
Ansonsten hast du die "Spezi´s" (und ich habe es hier 1000fach erlebt!!!!) mit ihren Würmern oder Köfis die Fische ne halbe Stunde beissen lassen damit der Fisch auch ja fast krepiert beim Hakenlösen....
Und dann heißt es: Ja der war ja eh schon tot...
Wir haben hier ein Schonmaß von 40cm beim Zander (lächerlich) trotzdem kam es im letzten Jahr zu mehreren Anzeigen wo leute mit TÜTENWEISE Untermaßigen Zandern gestellt wurden!!!
Und die Ausrede???
Die hatten zu Tief geschkluckt, beim zurücksetzen trieben sie oben... deshalb haben wir die mitgenommen...

Genau das ist die Sch**** die ich meine...

Sorry, keine Entnahme von Untermaßigen Fischen, für NIEMANDEN!!!

Mirco


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Die einzige Wahr möglichkeit ist die des "zurücksetztens" von Untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen...
> Ansonsten hast du die "Spezi´s" (und ich habe es hier 1000fach erlebt!!!!) mit ihren Würmern oder Köfis die Fische ne halbe Stunde beissen lassen damit der Fisch auch ja fast krepiert beim Hakenlösen....
> Und dann heißt es: Ja der war ja eh schon tot...
> Wir haben hier ein Schonmaß von 40cm beim Zander (lächerlich) trotzdem kam es im letzten Jahr zu mehreren Anzeigen wo leute mit TÜTENWEISE Untermaßigen Zandern gestellt wurden!!!
> ...


 
Leider ist das wohl so bei Einigen, leiden tun dann die es nicht machen.
Stellt sich die Frage, wie vermeide ich untermaßige Fische, und wie kann es gestraft werden, wenn jemand es fördert.

Die Gesetze gelten aber immer auch für die Fischerei.
Denkt also nicht nur ans angeln.
Untermaßige Fische können sie sich dann nicht aneignen und auch nicht verkaufen.
Dann nervt der Beifang und wird vermieden.
Aber auch da giebt es Schlupflöcher, geringer Beifang darf oft genutzt werden.


----------



## Kouta (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Sers,

Ich bin zwar noch nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeines ( am 31.3 Prüfung  ) , aber ich würde auch gern meine Meinung dazu sagen.

Hier in SA hat z.b. der Zander ein mindestmaß von 50 cm .
Ich persönlich finde es als problematisch, untermaßige Fische die nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind mitnehmen zu dürfen.
Das gute, wenn man ihn nicht mitnehmen darf ist : 
Das Angler die das gezielt machen ihren Lappen verlieren und dabei keine Ausrede zieht.
Desweiteren wird das somit auch kein Kult Status bei Kochtopfangler, sodass auf kurz oder lang der zander bestand ( oder auch andere arten ) sich gut selbst reproduzieren kann. Ich denke mal das kleinere Exemplare öfters vorkommen als große, sodass diese in der masse genug laich abgeben.
Nehmen wir mal an, dass es Kult wird untermaßige mitzunehmen.
Somit werden dann jene die kleineren Exemplare mitnehmen, diese fehlen dann zur laichzeit. Andere wiederum die auf den großen warten entnehmen diese auch mal. 
Somit hätte man weniger laichfähigen fisch im Gewässer.

Etwas positives, wenn man untermaßige fische die nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind mitnehmen kann ist, dass Sie in der fangstratistik auftauchen. Aber ob das allein den negativen teil übertrifft wage ich zu bezweifeln.

 wenn jene fische wie oben beschrieben und getötet werden müssen, sowie zerstückelt und hineingeworfen , wäre es positiv wenn man Sie in die stratiskik als untermaßigen nicht mehr Lebensfähigen fisch eintragen muss. Dabei sollte die fangbegrenzung aber nicht angerührt werden.
Dass hat aber wiederum schärfere Kontrollen zu folge um auch daraus nicht seinen nutzen zu ziehen.

Leider ist es so, dass schwarze Schafe immer die große masse mit herunter ziehen. Aber das ist nicht nur bei der Angelei so, sondern in fast jedem Sport oder auch in fast jeder sparte.


Grüße 
Dave


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Schön, dass es überwiegend nicht pauschal abgelehnt wird.


Klar gibt es auch Meinungen wie diesen hier:




Boot angler schrieb:


> Die einzige Wahr möglichkeit ist die des "zurücksetztens" von Untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen...
> Ansonsten hast du die "Spezi´s" (und ich habe es hier 1000fach erlebt!!!!) mit ihren Würmern oder Köfis die Fische ne halbe Stunde beissen lassen damit der Fisch auch ja fast krepiert beim Hakenlösen....
> Und dann heißt es: Ja der war ja eh schon tot...
> Wir haben hier ein Schonmaß von 40cm beim Zander (lächerlich) trotzdem kam es im letzten Jahr zu mehreren Anzeigen wo leute mit TÜTENWEISE Untermaßigen Zandern gestellt wurden!!!
> ...




Die sollte man aber mal hinterfragen. 

In den meisten Gewässern gibt es doch Fangbeschränkungen. Wenn da jemand mit "tütenweise" Fisch erwischt wird, dann stellt sich doch die Frage, ob damit nicht schon die Fangbegrenzung überschritten wurde und derjenige sowieso bei einer Kontrolle am Kanthaken hängt.

Wird nicht oder zu wenig kontrolliert, dürfte das Schonmaß auch nicht abschrecken.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Fangbegrenzung das Maß der Dinge sein sollte und untermaßige, nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische mitgenommen werden dürfen/müssen und der Fangmenge anzurechnen sind. Denn unterm Strich ist entscheidend wieviel Fisch entnommen wird, nicht wie groß die Fische sind. 

So ist es ja wohl hier und da auch geregelt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich kann dir nur anbieten das du mal in der Barsch und Zanderzeit hier nach Lübeck kommst...
Dann zeige ich Dir mal was hier abgeht!!!
Es ist einfach unglaublich...
Der eine fischt mit wurm und haut die verangelten Dinger wieder tot ins Wasser und der Nebenmann mit Drop shot knüppelt die 10cm Barsche ab...
Der Vorschlag von mir, der Wurmangler sollte doch die verangelten dem Drop Shotter geben und dieser dafür die kleinen lebensfähigen zurücksetzten wurde mit : Was geht dich das an Du Nappel...?? beantwortet...
Die hauen hier mit gelben Säcken Barschen ab...
Und auch beim Zander gibt es hier keine Fangbegrenzung...
WENN es hier dann heißt auch untermaßige Fische die nicht lebensfähig sind dürfen mitgenommen werden, bricht hier die Anarchie aus und plötzlich ist jeder Fisch "verangelt" und wandert in die Tüte...

Ich könnte bei sowas immer aus 8 meter Entfernung in ein Schnapsglaß kotzen!!!!!

Von der Idee (gerade bei der Berufsfischerei!!!) bin ich auch überzeugt ... Untermaßige Fische auf die Quote anzurechnen damit das "soll" schneller voll ist, aber bei den "Sportsfreunden" hier ist eine solche Regelung die besiegelung des Unterganges!!!

Mirco


----------



## Seefliege (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

|wavey:

" ... Die hauen hier mit gelben Säcken Barschen ab..."

Was für den einen Anarchie am Wasser, ist für so manch anderen "Angler" ihr "gutes Recht". #c Eine Rechtfertigung für die unreflektierte Entnahme und Zerstörung ganzer Fischpopulationen. Ich bin daher auch gegen die Entnahme untermassiger Fische, da ansonsten an den Gewässern auch noch die durch Mindestmaße geschützten Fischarten vollkommen unreguliert und dementsprechend unvernünftig entnommen werden würden ... Die "schwarzen Schafe" unter den Anglern hätten in kürzester Zeit viele Gewässer platt gemacht. Ohne ein gewisses Maß an Regeln kommst du diesen Leuten nicht bei. Die Entnahme sollte meines Erachtens sogar durch eine flächendeckende Erhöhung der Mindestmaße und Erweiterung der Fangbegrenzung auf weitere Fischarten gesteuert werden, um diesen Unbilden endlich einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 
Um das massenhafte Verangeln von untermassigen bzw. kleinen Fischen zu vermeiden, sollten sich die Angler mal Gedanken über entsprechend fischschonende Methoden machen. Fische zurück zu setzen, die bis zum Ar... geschluckt haben, ist ja meist nicht so einfach ...  Der Vgl. eben mit dem Wurm- bzw. Dropshotangler war diesbezüglich schon sehr zutreffend.
Angler sind keine Gewerbetreibenden. Was z.B. für die Berufsfischerei beim Dorschfischen auf der Ostsee sinnvoll wäre, muss nicht automatisch auch auf die Verhältnisse des Angelns zutreffen. Sicher sind bei der massenhaften Entnahme der Fischerei limitierte Stückzahlen sinnvoll. Angelei wird aber für den Eigenbedarf oder zum Spass betrieben. Die entnommenen Stückzahlen sollten hierbei viel geringer sein ... Mit einem gewissen Anteil von verangelten Fischen dabei muss man einfach leben. Alles andere wäre ein Freifahrtschein für die Angler mit der großen Plastetüte ... |krach:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

DANKE Seefliege, genau DAS hatte ich damit gemeint
 :m|good:|good:

Schön das es woanders gesittet zugeht, hier leider nicht!!!

Grüße vonne Küste

Mirco


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich finde, dass solche Dinge nicht auf staatl. Ebene, in Form von Gesetzen geregelt gehören. Wenn eine Gemeinschaft so etwas, wie auch immer regeln will, dann solll sie sich diese Regeln selbst auferlegen, z.B. ein Verein in dem er dies in seiner Satzung festlegt.
Warum ich das so sehe?
Nun ich brauche keine Gesetze, deren Einhaltung niemand kontrolliert oder bei denen die Strafverfolgung stets mit dem gleichen Ergebnis ausgeht => Verfahren eingestellt!

Ich erlebe das an meinen Gewässern, Jahr für Jahr, immer wieder die gleichen Schwarzangler. Man zeigt sie an und keine Woche später erwischt man sie wieder. Einmal angezeigt, zweimal angezeigt...es passiert nichts... Verfahren eingestellt.
Dann versucht man es, indem man sie wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt, soll ja ab und an enger gesehen werden, ist aber irgendwie auch nicht der Burner, die Typen machen immer noch was sie wollen und wenn man sie darauf anspricht wird man auch schonmal mit dem Messer bedroht.
Am Ende bleibt, es zu dulden oder Selbstjustiz zu üben, die dann aber garantiert Folgen hat, wenn man sich erwischen lässt.
=> Also irgendwie verkehrte Welt.

Ist wie mit dem Waffengesetz:
Warum soll ich die Gesetze für legale Waffenbesitzer verschärfen, wenn die meisten Leute durch illegal besessene Waffen umkommen. Dem, der jemanden erschießt ist es ganz sicher schei§egal, ob er wegen Mord + illegalen Waffenbesitz oder "nur" wegen Mord einsitzt, das Strafmaß unterscheidet sich unwesentlich.
'Nen Amokläufer, der sich anschließend selbst die Lichter ausknipst, juckt es gar noch weniger.

Zur konkreten Regelung sage ich, dass ich von der Entnahme mit Verbuddeln, Zerstückeln etc. nichts halte. Ich bin auch dafür, dass solche Fische entnommen und verwertet werden dürfen, natürlich eingetragen und angerechnet werden müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



> Ich finde, dass solche Dinge nicht auf staatl. Ebene, in Form von Gesetzen geregelt gehören. Wenn eine Gemeinschaft so etwas, wie auch immer regeln will, dann solll sie sich diese Regeln selbst auferlegen, z.B. ein Verein in dem er dies in seiner Satzung festlegt.


So isses!


----------



## Seefliege (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

|wavey: @ Thomas,

" ... So isses!..." #c

Wenn das so "iss", sind die Gräben innerhalb der Anglerschaft wirklich nicht zu schliessen. Eine Gesellschaft sollte bei aller "Konsensduselei" bzw. "Bunteblümchenwiesen-Denkweise" auch wehrhaft gegenüber ihren Extremen sein ... Also dann doch lieber Selbstjustiz?! ... :m

@ Sensitivfischer,

Gesetze, die nicht umgesetzt werden, haben keinen größeren Nutzen. Da haste vollkommen Recht ... Das ist dann ein Versagen der zuständigen Institutionen. Bei Wiederholungstätern gibt es nur eine richtige Antwort: Entzug des Fischereischeines bzw. bei Schwarzanglern empfindliche Geldstrafen. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön, der Fisch stinkt vom Kopfe her, oder jeder macht seinen Job so schlecht er nur kann ...  Es beschädigen ja nicht nur Fischereiaufseher ihr Amt. |peinlich  So mancher von denen könnte auch so ein Buch wie "Vorerst gescheitert ..." |rolleyes schreiben. Deswegen auf staatliche Regulierung der Gesellschaft zu verzichten, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> " ... Die hauen hier mit gelben Säcken Barschen ab..."
> 
> ...



Trifft das Kernproblem aber nicht.

Was macht es für einen Sinn, keine Fangbegrenzung festzulegen, dann aber verletzte Untermaßige zurückwerfen zu müssen?

Um das, was Du sicher nicht ganz zu unrecht kritisierst, zu verhindern, ist das Maß der Dinge doch eben jene Fangbegrenzung. Und dann macht auch die Entnahme nicht lebensfähiger untermaßiger Sinn.

Ohne solche lassen die Schluckangler grundsätzlich schlucken. Man weiß doch nicht wie groß der gerade beißende Fisch ist. Zu kleine werden dann halt tot zurückgeschmissen.

Gibt es eine Fangbegrenzung und müssen Untermaßige mitgenommen und angerechnet werden, kommt der Anhieb vielleicht früher. Ein kleiner ist dann weg oder ganz vorne gehakt und kann zurückgesetzt werden, ein großer hat den Köder sowieso.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Hallo Ralle, 
Ziel sollte es sein den Fang zu kleiner Fische zu vermeiden.
Kann ich es nicht ausschließen das auch untermaßige beißen, 
sollte so gefischt werden , das der Schaden beim Fisch gering ist.

Bedeutet:

Die Ködergröße sollte so sein, das der Beifang (zu kleiner fische) vermieden wird.

So fischen das Fische den Haken im Maul haben.

Jegliche Fischerei vermeiden in der der Köder verschluckt werden muß.

Möglichst nur der Einsatz von einfachen Haken.

Den Drilling hur einsätzen wenn ein Kunstköder verwendet wird. 

Zwilling oder Blitzhaken ächten. (Ziel ist ja der Schlund)

Keine  O.P am Wasser ausführen, entweder läst sich der Haken leicht lösen oder eben abschneiden.
Ich denke der Haken selbst richtet wenig an, lediglich beim Versuch diesen frei zu bekommen entstehen die großen Verletzungen

Wer kann eigendlich sicher erkennen ob ein Fisch lebenfähig ist.
Ich habe selten einen Fisch gesehen der schwer verletzt gefangen wurde.
Erst beim Zurücksetzen, sahen viele nicht mehr gesund aus.

Untermaßige Fische gehören mir nicht,
also gehe ich möglichst vorsichtig  mit Ihnen um.
Wenn der dann bei Ende das Angeltages noch immer an der Stelle ist an dem ich ihn möglichst schnell zurück setzte, dann kann ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich solches nächstes Mal vermeide.l
Bei Barschen ist das sicher nicht leicht, aber bei allen Anderen schon.
Ich denke nicht das Einzelhaken große Probleme bereiten, Fische sind verdammt hart im nehmen.
Sicher richten aber trockne Hände und Unterlagen beim Messen und Hakenlösen mehr Schäden an.

Ich habe das Problem nur selten.
Wer es ständig hat, sollte lehrnen es zu vermeiden.

Fangbegrenzungen
Wer soll die denn festlegen ?
Wer oder wie, kann man sie überwachen ?
Stimmt ja, wir sind ja alles gute Menschen, 
dieses  wäre dann unnötig.
So wie sich Gedanken zu machen, was mit Untermaßigen Fischen geschehen soll, die nicht mehr lebensfähig sind. 
Die aber sollte es dann nur sehr selten geben.

Was mich echt ankotzt, sind Angler die nach einer Ausrede suchen um eben jeden Fisch zu entnehmen.
Genau wie die, denen das Vorfach kostbarer erscheint wie ein Fischleben.

Alles zu Lasten derer, die dann unter Regeln leiden, die nur gemacht wurden, um sie vor ersteren zu schützen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> Ziel sollte es sein den Fang zu kleiner Fische zu vermeiden.
> Kann ich es nicht ausschließen das auch untermaßige beißen,
> sollte so gefischt werden , das der Schaden beim Fisch gering ist.
> ...




Das geht doch gar nicht!

Beispielweise beim Barsch-/Zanderangeln mit kleinen und mittleren Ködern beißen Hechte auch.

Auch auf große Köder beißen kleine Hechte.


Ist beim Friedfischangeln auch so(bis auf dicke Boilies) aber man will ja auch ergebnisoffen angeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nicht!
> 
> 
> Beispielweise beim Barsch-/Zanderangeln mit kleinen und mittleren Ködern beißen Hechte auch.
> ...


 
#6Ergebnisoffen, Du schreibst ja deine Antwort selbst.
Du fischt also auch auf Fische, die Du nicht schädigen darfst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> #6Ergebnisoffen, Du schreibst ja deine Antwort selbst.
> Du fischt also auch auf Fische, die Du nicht schädigen darfst.




Das ist ja nicht das Problem.

Auch kleine Hechte beißen auf große Köder und auf kleine sowieso.
Was soll dagegen helfen?


----------



## bobbl (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

In unserem Verein ist das so geregelt:
Ein untermaßiger, verangelter Fisch darf verwertet werden, jedoch muss der Haken bis zum Ende des Angelns im Fisch belassen werden. Als Beweis sozusagen. Ich finde diese Regelung sehr gut. Zerschneiden oder Verbuddeln finde ich persönlich eine Verschwendung.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Angeln am besten nur noch aufs Harpunieren reduzieren. Damit wäre der (unsinnigen) Entnahmepflicht genüge getan und dann und nur dann hat der "Angler" die gleichen Möglichkeiten der Zielansprache, wie es der Jäger hat. Zynisch, aber wahr!

Ausschließlich auf die Eigenverantwortlichkeit vertrauen ist eine Utopie, auch wenn es sehr viele sehr verantwortungsbewußte Angler gibt. Aber allgemein gesehen könnte man auch gleich das Dynamitfischen erlauben.


----------



## Raapro (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Bei uns werden nur untermaßige zander besetzzt und wenn sie so gehakkt sind dass sie nichtmehr durchkommen nehm ich sie mit was bringtes wenn dann da ein kadaver im wasser liegt


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Raapro schrieb:


> Bei uns werden nur untermaßige zander besetzzt und wenn sie so gehakkt sind dass sie nichtmehr durchkommen nehm ich sie mit was bringtes wenn dann da ein kadaver im wasser liegt


 
Dann lass dir mal deine 20 cm Zander schmecken ...


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Dann lass dir mal deine 20 cm Zander schmecken ...





Man wildere zunächst fünf untermaßige Zander... den Fisch lässt man dann in einer Plastiktüte vergammeln, weil man vom selbstgebrannten Wässerchen so dichtgesoffen ist, das man den Heiligen Geist für einen Raubvogel und die zwölf Apostel für eine Räuberbande hält!


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> Man wildere zunächst fünf untermaßige Zander... den Fisch lässt man dann in einer Plastiktüte vergammeln, weil man vom selbstgebrannten Wässerchen so dichtgesoffen ist, das man den Heiligen Geist für einen Raubvogel und die zwölf Apostel für eine Räuberbande hält!


 
:m:m:m:m
ach Andreas ich sehe schon - wir zwei Anhänger der Tweetfraktion sind einmal wieder auf einer Wellenlänge ..|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzachangler (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Auch bei uns greift die Regel, dass untermaßige nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische mitgenommen werden dürfen. Es gab noch keine Diskussion darüber, ob diese Vorschrift sinnvoll sei.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ein verantwußtungsbewußter Angler braucht keine Vorschriften!
Er wird nicht übermäßig Fische entnehmen, keine unwaidmännischen Methoden anwenden, keine Fütterungs-Exzesse betreiben und sich rücksichtsvoll den anderen Anglern verhalten.
Ganz freiwillig.

Aber (zu) viele Menschen verhalten sich leider nicht so.#q
Um sie zu bremsen braucht es leider Regeln und Sanktionen.
Genau diese schwarzen Schafe umgehen aber jede Vorschrift, wo sie nur können.
Drum versucht man halt, jedes Schlupfloch so klein wie möglich zu halten.
Das führt dann so solchen, eigentlich hirnrissigen, Vorschriften.

Oder daß, jeder Furz bis ins Detail geregelt wird:
Z.B. das man um Angeln zu dürfen, einen Kugelschreiber mitführen muß.
Aber selbst das reicht nicht:
Für die ganz besonders Schlauen muß man noch etwas hinzufügen:
:m einen *funktionsfähigen * Kugelschreiber!

Was helfen da Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzungen?
#c
Von Gier getriebene, rücksichtslose Ignoranten wird es immer geben!#q#q#q

Für sie können die Regeln gar nicht streng genug sein.
Die anständigen Leute müssen dann darunter leiden!

Aber es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung des Problems:

:mDas zugedrückte Auge!

Die Vorschrift hat ihre Gültigkeit, wird aber nur angewendet, wenn jemand eindeutig "Verhaltensauffällig" ist.
Man kennt doch eine Pappenheimer!

Überall wo ich bis jetzt regelmäßig gefischt habe, wurde das so gehand habt...

Nettes Beispiel:
Ich fischte seit einigen Monaten an einer Flußstecke in einer Großstatt. Es gab ü300 Jahreskarteninhaber.

Eines Abends fing ich eine ca. 40er Zander, der den Fetzen (am Stahlvorfach) tief geschluckt hatte. 
Er war umöglich zu retten.
Ein anderer Angler fordert mich auf ihm mitzunehmen, anstatt ihn zu zerstückeln.
"Und wenn ich kontrolliert werde? Verdammt schade drum, aber meinen Schein ist mir das nicht wert!"
"Dann geht das schon in Ordnung" sagte er und zeigte mir seine Marke...

"Außerdem kenne ich Dich! 
Ich weiß ja, wie Du fischt..."

Ich hatte ihn noch nie bewußt gesehen...

:mDie wirklich guten Kontrolleure haben ihr Gewässer im Griff. 
Er sieht vieles, fällt aber dabei nicht auf!
Deshalb hatte er vorher auch noch nie nach meinen Papieren gefragt...

Ein Bekannter hat zufällig eine andere Situation mit ihm (als Zeuge) erlebt:

Er hockte mit einer Zeitung auf einer Parkbank am Fluß. Irgenwann sagte er "Jetzt hab ich ihn endlich!" und las seelenruhig weiter.
Erst als der Angler alles fertig eingepackt hatte, klappte er die Zeitung zusammen und ging hin.
Nachdem er die Papiere überprüft und die Personalien aufgeschrieben hatte, forderte er den Angler auf, die Tasche zu öffnen: 
Obwohl der Fisch das Maß nur knapp verfehlt hatte, war der Schein weg...
:mDie Vorschrift war da nämlich ganz eindeutig!

Ich hatte bisher immer das Glück, an Gewässern zu fischen, an diese Regelung funktioniert hat.

Wer sich anständig verhält, bekommt auch keine Probleme.

Wer glaubt das ständig ausnutzen zu müssen, dem kann aber selbst ein leerer Kugelschreiber zum Verhängnis werden...|supergri

Darum finde ich diese (vordergründig) sinnlosen Vorschriften gar nicht so schlimm.
Solange sie salomonisch angewendet werden!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Eine Erlaubnis untermaßige und nicht mehr überlebensfähige Fische zu entnehmen, finde ich eine Katastrophe. Die Zahl von Anglern, die sowas schamlos ausnutzen würden, ist leider viel zu hoch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Veit schrieb:


> Eine Erlaubnis untermaßige und nicht mehr überlebensfähige Fische zu entnehmen, finde ich eine Katastrophe. Die Zahl von Anglern, die sowas schamlos ausnutzen würden, ist leider viel zu hoch.



Wo genau siehst Du das Problem, wenn solche Fische auf die Fangbegrenzung angerechnet werden ?


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

(Erstes Problem liegt doch schon darin, dass es nicht überall Fangbeschränkungen gibt...)


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst Du das Problem, wenn solche Fische auf die Fangbegrenzung angerechnet werden ?



Ganz einfach!
Nach einem Schlag auf den Hinterkopf zählt dann auch ein unertrmaßiger Fisch als nicht mehr überlebensfähig und kann dann mitgenommen werden.
Ich denke das hat Veit so gemeint und hat angst davor, dass diese schwammige Formulierung von vielen Fischgeilen Anglern ausgenutzt wird.
Erst ab einem bestimmten Alter (Größe) hat ein Fisch überhaupt erst einmal die Möglichkeit gehabt sich zu vermehren.
Was nutzt da eine Fangbegrenzung wenn demnächst alle untermaßigen Fische als nicht mehr überlebensfähig eingestuft im Kochtopf landen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ja und?
Wenn Du 2 Zander mitnehmen darfst pro Tag, haust dann lieber den kleinen aufn Kopp oder nem anständigen?

Wenn Du Dein Fanglimit hast mit untemaßigen, darfst Du eben nicht mehr auf Zander weiterangeln - wirst Du erwischt mit mehr als 2 Zandern (egal welcher Größe), Erlaubnis weg und Anzeige...

Bessere Kontrolle hat schon immer mehr gebracht als sinnlose Gesetze, an die sich eh keiner hält oder die bewusst umgangen werden...


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Wenn Du 2 Zander mitnehmen darfst pro Tag, haust dann lieber den kleinen aufn Kopp oder nem anständigen?



Diese Frage brauche ich mir nicht zu stellen.
Die Antwort die da kommen würde, ist für mich selbstverständlich.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bessere Kontrolle hat schon immer mehr gebracht als sinnlose Gesetze, *an  die sich eh keiner hält oder die bewusst umgangen werden*...



Genau aus diesem Grund ist es für mich sinnlos an solchen Diskussionen teil zu nehmen.
Es muss nämlich drei Arten von Anglern geben.
Einmal die Gutangler welche sich an alle Gesetzte halten und richtig fleißig in den Foren unterwegs sind.
Und die Böseangler die sich nicht scheuen am Wasser alle Gesetzte zu umgehen.
Dann gibt es noch den Angler welcher versucht in dem ganzen Hikhak sein Hobby auszuüben und der nur mit den Kopf über die ersten beiden Arten schütteln kann.


So nun bin ich aber wieder raus hier.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

huhu...
ich sehs so wie veit... sobald man einigen Leuten ein schlupfloch bietet, wird es knadenlos ausgenutzt....
Entnahme von untermaßigen Fischen? BITTE NICHT...

Wie wärs den mit Verbuddeln UND auf Fangmenge aufrechnen... da würden die Leute schnell über ihre Methoden nachdenken...

Kleine Erklärung: Hauptgewässer von mir ist ne große Talsperre (550 ha) mit schon ziemlich restriktiven Bestimmungen (sperzonen, 60er mindesmaß, nur Kunstköder zugelassen, nur ein Hecht oder Zander am Tag).. und es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer gute fische zu fangen (subjektiv). Es gab schon jahre wo die durchschnittgröße der gefangenen Zander eben 55-58 cm betrug.(hatte mal 1 Jahr wo ich ebstimmt 40 zander der größe gefangen hatte, und nicht ein maßigen). Da wäre die versuchung bei einigen Anglern ZIEMLICH groß, ganz zufällig einen als nicht mehr lebensfähig zu erklären.

Leider gibt es immer wieder genug schwarze schafe... Verstand und Umwelt/Naturbewusstsein kann man leider nicht vorschrieben... erst recht nicht vorrausetzen...

claw


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Was spricht denn tatsächlich dagegen, wenn es eine Fangbeschränkung gibt und zu kleine Fische darauf angerechnet werden?

Das beste Beispiel ist das Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee...wie oft beißen da kleine Platte oder Dorsche, die trotz 2/0er Haken bis zum A...geschluckt haben? Die MUSS ich zurücksetzen, im Wissen, daß sie hundertpro sterben, weil sie gar nicht erst wieder abtauchen.

Eine Regelung, die eine sinnvolle Entnahmemenge erlaubt, egal in welcher Größe, wäre deutlich näher an der Praxis. Wenn ich meine 10 Dorsche beispielsweise voll habe, dann ist eben Schluß...egal wie groß. Wenn es nur lütte sind, hab ich eben Pech oder nehm ein oder zwei Ruten raus, wenn die Invasion der Nemos naht...

Gleiches gilt fürs Barschangeln...niemand kann sich beim Wurmangeln die Größe aussuchen. Warum beschränkt man nicht die Menge??

Und das Argument, daß man über den Köder die Fischgröße selektieren kann, ist haltlos...ich fange auch 25er Hechte auf 16er Wobbler...und die sind an großen Ködern deutlich mehr verletzt, als an kleinen Blinkern.

Und egal welche Regelung greift...sie muss zwingend kontrolliert werden. Und das wird sie eben nicht.


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst Du das Problem, wenn solche Fische auf die Fangbegrenzung angerechnet werden ?



Dagegen spricht garnichts. Im Gegenteil: Solche Fische sollten selbstverständlich auch in die Fangkarte eingetragen werden. Aber die Verwertung muss unbedingt untersagt sein und bleiben. Wer dagegen verstößt, muss empfindlich bestraft werden.


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Das sehe ich deutlich anders als Veit und einige anderes: Es ist eine Schande, einer 48er Hecht tot oder schwerstverletzt zurückzusetzen oder zu verbuddeln, weil er das Maß von 50 knapp verfehlt hat, anstatt ihn anständig mit einem Glas Wein zu verzehren. Sorry, aber kein Gesetz dieser Welt wird mir diese sinnlose Regelung aufzwingen. Ich würde ihn im Fangbuch verbuchen, den Köder drin lassen...aber ich werde ihn nicht sinnlos töten oder totgeweiht zurückwerfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Veit schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht garnichts. Im Gegenteil: Solche Fische sollten selbstverständlich auch in die Fangkarte eingetragen werden. Aber die Verwertung muss unbedingt untersagt sein und bleiben. Wer dagegen verstößt, muss empfindlich bestraft werden.



So schnell geb ich nicht auf.|supergri

Wenn der untermaßige abgeschlagen werden muss, und in die Fangkarte eingetragen ist, warum soll man ihn nicht verwerten?

Wer Fisch für die Pfanne haben will, wird kaum gezielt auf untermaßige gehen wenn seine Fangmenge eingegrenzt ist. 
Ich glaube, dass dann sogar eher untermaßige lebend zurückgesetzt werden, man sich also eher für eine Überlebensmöglichkeit des verletzten Fisches entscheidet, als dagegen, damit sie eben *nicht* auf die Fangmenge angerechnet werden.

Hier wird immer mit ausnutzen argumentiert. Nun, Angler die sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzen, betrifft weder diese noch jene Regel, die machen eh´was sie wollen und es bleibt eine Frage des Kontrolldrucks um sowas in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Wir sind uns aber doch wohl einig, dass die Mehrzahl der Anger sich an Gesetze halten. Und warum soll man dann die Entnahme von untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen nicht legalisieren, wo man damit doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt.

- Es wird kein Leben unsinnig zerstört
- Man schont den Fischbestand


In Gewässern ohne Fangbegrenzung fällt letztes Argument natürlich weg. Da muss man aber überlegen, ob der Fischbestand so enorm ist, dass das überhaupt nix ausmacht, oder ob man nicht grundsätzlich eine Fangbeschränkung festlegt.


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Kleine Ergänzung: Der Spruch "dann schneidet man eben den Haken ab!" zieht beim Angeln mit Kunstködern nicht. Ich hatte auch schon Fälle, wo sich kleine Hechte einen Effzett mit dem Drilling bis hinter die Kiemen reingehauen haben...so ein Fisch ist nicht zu retten...und den setz ich zurück, verbuddel ihn oder sonst irgendein Schwachsinn, nur weil er kurz umterm Maß ist? Aber trotzdem ne Mahlzeit ist? Das ist eine Schande...Sorry.

Kürzt meinetwegen die Fangbegrenzung, aber lasst den Anglern ihren gesunden Menschenverstand. Niemand braucht 3 Hechte, Zander oder Karpfen am Tag...1 oder 2 würden auch reichen.


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@ Ralle24: Mit einer solchen Regelung wird nicht weniger, sondern mehr Leben unsinnig zerstört, weil Fischfrevler, die untermaßige mit Absicht entnehmen, keine Strafen mehr zu befürchten hätten, wenn ein Aufseher sie nicht gerade auf frischer Tat erwischt. Dementsprechend wird die Schmerzgrenze für solche Verstöße weiter sinken. Da bin ich mir sowas von sicher. Von Bestandsschonung kann dementsprechend auch keinerlei Rede sein. 
Die Realität sieht nämlich an vielen Gewässer so aus, dass gerade jene Angler, die mangels anglerischen Könnens dazu neigen, alles mitzunehmen, was dann mal an den Haken geht, weil sie insgesamt wenig fangen, nicht den Komfort haben, zwischen maßigem und untermaßigem Fisch wählen zu können. Es wird also genommen was beißt. 
Wird nun die Mitnahme untermaßiger Fische legal, wird genau diesen Anglern Tür und Tor geöffnet. So lange keiner zuschaut, können sie ja immer behaupten, dass der Fisch verangelt war. 
Moralisch wäre es zweifellos sinnvoller, einen verangelten Fisch zu verwerten, aber leider müssen dank der vielen schwarzen Schafe, die vernünftigen Angler, die eine solche Regel nicht ausnutzen, leiden. Traurig aber wahr. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Tatsache, dass sich zwar die Mehrzahl der Angler an die Regeln hält, aber die Quote jener die es nicht tun in einigen Regionen auch erhebliche Zahlen erreicht. Im Punkt Untermaßigen-Killing gegen diese Fraktion eine eingeschränkte Handhabe zu haben, wäre fatal.


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich komme da gerade nicht so mit - auf der einen Seite prügelt man auf das "Abknüppelgebot" ein und auf der anderen Seite sollen untermaßige, wenngleich "verangelte", Fische dem Verzehr zugeführt werden dürfen?
Ich fahre da ganz klar im selben Boot wie Veit mit: geht ja mal gar nicht!
Eintragung in die Fangstatistik und damit gleichzeitiges Berücksichtigen der jeweiligen Fangbegrenzungen fände ich ebenfalls sinnvoll!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> Eintragung in die Fangstatistik und damit gleichzeitiges Berücksichtigen der jeweiligen Fangbegrenzungen fände ich ebenfalls sinnvoll!



Nur wer würde zurückgesetzte Fische eintragen und warum (verzeih meine Unwissenheit - sowas gibbet hier nicht)?|kopfkrat

Entweder eintragen und entnehmen oder nicht eintragen.
Wenn entnehmen, dann aber auch mit der Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden was weiter mit dem Fang passiert.|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Ralle24: Mit einer solchen Regelung wird nicht weniger, sondern mehr Leben unsinnig zerstört, weil Fischfrevler, die untermaßige mit Absicht entnehmen, keine Strafen mehr zu befürchten hätten, wenn ein Aufseher sie nicht gerade auf frischer Tat erwischt. Dementsprechend wird die Schmerzgrenze für solche Verstöße weiter sinken. Da bin ich mir sowas von sicher. Von Bestandsschonung kann dementsprechend auch keinerlei Rede sein.
> Die Realität sieht nämlich an vielen Gewässer so aus, dass gerade jene Angler, die mangels anglerischen Könnens dazu neigen, alles mitzunehmen, was dann mal an den Haken geht, weil sie insgesamt wenig fangen, nicht den Komfort haben, zwischen maßigem und untermaßigem Fisch wählen zu können. Es wird also genommen was beißt.



Genau das ist doch jetzt schon der Fall. Es wird genommen, was beißt, weil keiner kontrolliert und schon gar nicht ordentlich.

Wenn ich aber eine klare Fangbegrenzung, von mir aus auch abgesenkt, habe und die auch kontrolliert wird...dann gibt es keine Ausrede mehr...mehr als Fangbegrenzung, ob maßig oder nicht = ÄRGER!!

Die Bekloppten unter den genannten Wenigfängern nehmen dann vielleicht ein- zwei kleine Fische als "verangelt" mit, aber wer mehr fängt und die Wahl hat, kann legal einen tatsächlich verangelten untermaßigen Fisch nutzen, ohne eine Strafe befürchten zu müssen. Das hält sich insgesamt die Waage...wahrscheinlich würde die neue Regelung mehr nutzen als schaden, wenn ich sehe, wieviele Fische teilweise als mindermaßig, aber quasi tot zurückgehen.

Und egal wie man die Regelung gestaltet...es findet sich immer jemand, der dagegen verstößt...und dieser Verstoß gehört ordentlich sanktioniert analog eines Bußgeldkatalogs...wenn ich weiß, daß die Entnahme eines Fisches in der Schonzeit oder mindermaßig ohne Grund beispielsweise 100 Euro kostet, bin ich sehr vorsichtig...funktioniert doch auf der Straße auch, wenn ich zu schnell fahre, weiß ich das und akzeptiere die Strafe.

Ein Problem ist nämlich auch, daß keiner weiß, was welcher Verstoß kostet...da schwirren die wildesten Gerüchte durch die Gegend...


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur wer würde zurückgesetzte Fische eintragen und warum (verzeih meine Unwissenheit - sowas gibbet hier nicht)?|kopfkrat
> 
> Entweder eintragen und entnehmen oder nicht eintragen.
> Wenn entnehmen, dann aber auch mit der Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden was weiter mit dem Fang passiert.|kopfkrat



Nee, dat gibbet auch nich - wäre ne Neuerung  Beträfe auch nur die Härtefallregelung der "verangelten" (nicht mehr lebensfähigen) Fische. Ob ich diese dem Gewässer entnehme oder (tot) zurücksetze/entsorge/whatever aber nicht in meine Pfanne werfe, hat hegetechnisch den gleichen Effekt. Daher Eintrag in Fangstatistik mit entsprechendem Vermerk.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Veits Aussage kann ich jederzeit unterschreiben!

Für diejenigen, die sich moralisch falsch verhalten muß es eine entsprechende Regelung geben!

Das Problem sind ja selten diejenigen, die keine Problem haben ihr Fanglimit zu erreichen.

Ich persönlich habe ein sehr enges Jahresfanglimit.
Würde ich es darauf anlegen, könnte ich es aber trotzdem mit überdurchschnittlichen Fischen vollmachen...
Trotzdem habe ich es grade Mal zu Hälfte ausgenutzt.

Nach Absprache mit einem Vorstandsmitglied habe ich dabei auch einen (knapp) untermaßigen Hecht, den ich offiziell hätte eingraben müssen, als maßig ins Fangbuch eingetragen und verwertet.
Diese Praxis ist hier üblich.
Wer sie aber mißbraucht fliegt raus!

Die allermeisten Mitglieder fanden höchstens ein oder zwei Raubfische im Jahr.
Ihr Fanglimit erreichen sie auch dann nicht, wenn sie jeden untermaßigen mitnehmen würden...
Bestünde die Regelung nicht, würden also wesentlich mehr Fische entnommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



> Nach Absprache mit einem Vorstandsmitglied habe ich dabei auch einen (knapp) untermaßigen Hecht, den ich offiziell hätte eingraben müssen, als maßig ins Fangbuch eingetragen und verwertet.
> Diese Praxis ist hier üblich.
> Wer sie aber mißbraucht fliegt raus!


Dieses Verhalten vestösst bei Dir in Bayern klar gegen das geltende Recht sowie gegen den Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF in Bayern organisierten Fischer..


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> *Beträfe auch nur die Härtefallregelung der "verangelten" (nicht mehr lebensfähigen) Fische*. Ob ich diese dem Gewässer entnehme oder (tot) zurücksetze/entsorge/whatever aber nicht in meine Pfanne werfe, hat hegetechnisch den gleichen Effekt. Daher Eintrag in Fangstatistik mit entsprechendem Vermerk.



Schon klar.
Aber wenn ich die nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fische meiner Fangstatistik hinzufügen muss, entscheide ich auch selbst was ich damit mache.
Ansonsten schreib ich nix und schmeiß wieder rein. Nur hat dann weder der halbtote Fisch noch mein Hunger etwas davon. 
Vom Aufschreiben hat doch keiner was oder werden immer wieder genauso viele Fische bei euch ins Wasser nachgesetzt, wie rausgefangen wurden?|kopfkrat
Quasi wie am Forellenpuff?|kopfkrat


Wat bin ich froh, dass hier die Fische nicht abgezählt rumschwimmen.
:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Ralle24: Mit einer solchen Regelung wird nicht weniger, sondern mehr Leben unsinnig zerstört, weil Fischfrevler, die untermaßige mit Absicht entnehmen, keine Strafen mehr zu befürchten hätten, wenn ein Aufseher sie nicht gerade auf frischer Tat erwischt. Dementsprechend wird die Schmerzgrenze für solche Verstöße weiter sinken. Da bin ich mir sowas von sicher. Von Bestandsschonung kann dementsprechend auch keinerlei Rede sein.
> Die Realität sieht nämlich an vielen Gewässer so aus, dass gerade jene Angler, die mangels anglerischen Könnens dazu neigen, alles mitzunehmen, was dann mal an den Haken geht, weil sie insgesamt wenig fangen, nicht den Komfort haben, zwischen maßigem und untermaßigem Fisch wählen zu können. Es wird also genommen was beißt.
> Wird nun die Mitnahme untermaßiger Fische legal, wird genau diesen Anglern Tür und Tor geöffnet. So lange keiner zuschaut, können sie ja immer behaupten, dass der Fisch verangelt war.
> Moralisch wäre es zweifellos sinnvoller, einen verangelten Fisch zu verwerten, aber leider müssen dank der vielen schwarzen Schafe, die vernünftigen Angler, die eine solche Regel nicht ausnutzen, leiden. Traurig aber wahr. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Tatsache, dass sich zwar die Mehrzahl der Angler an die Regeln hält, aber die Quote jener die es nicht tun in einigen Regionen auch erhebliche Zahlen erreicht. Im Punkt Untermaßigen-Killing gegen diese Fraktion eine eingeschränkte Handhabe zu haben, wäre fatal.



Veit, so schwarz-weiß kann man das doch nicht sehen.

Von den untermaßigen, die heute gefangen werden, sind ein Teil eh nicht mehr lebensfähig. Die werden abgeschlagen und zurückgeworfen. Von denen, die als noch lebensfähig eingestuft werden, und die lebend zurückgesetzt werden, geht auch noch ein Teil ein.
So jetzt hast Du ein Gewässer, an dem man z.B. zwei Zander entnehmen darf. Man fängt: Untermaßig-verangelt, untermaßig verangelt, untermaßig-lebensfähig, maßig zurückgesetzt, maßig verangelt, untermaßig-lebensfähig.

Dieser Angler nimmt einen Fisch mit, den verangelten maßigen. Es hat aber mindestens drei Fische das Leben gekostet, wenn nicht noch einer der als lebensfähig eingestuften trotzdem umkippt.
Nach meinem Vorschlag hätte er nach den zwei verangelten untermaßigen Schluss machen müssen, da das Fanglimit erreicht ist. Packt er den dritten ein, hat er im Falle einer Kontrolle ein Problem.
Und nochmal, derjenige der sich nicht an die Regeln hält, interessiert sowieso keine Regel, egal welche. 



Franky schrieb:


> Ich komme da gerade nicht so mit - auf der einen Seite prügelt man auf das "Abknüppelgebot" ein und auf der anderen Seite sollen untermaßige, wenngleich "verangelte", Fische dem Verzehr zugeführt werden dürfen?
> Ich fahre da ganz klar im selben Boot wie Veit mit: geht ja mal gar nicht!
> Eintragung in die Fangstatistik und damit gleichzeitiges Berücksichtigen der jeweiligen Fangbegrenzungen fände ich ebenfalls sinnvoll!



Franky, dass man einen schwer verletzten und nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch erlöst, hat doch nix mit dem Abknüppelgebot zu tun, das ist doch, oder sollte sein, eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Es geht doch im Prinzip darum, dass kein wertvoller Speisefisch verschwendet wird. Genauer soll es die Entnahme eines knapp untermaßigen Fisches erlauben, wenn dieser schwer verletzt ist. Letztenendes wird sowieso jeder Angler nach seiner Vorliebe entscheiden. Wer keinen Fisch essen will, oder die Fanggrenze nicht zu früh erreichen will, oder den 20cm Zander als zu klein bewertet, wird eh´jeden Fisch als lebensfähig einstufen.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die sich moralisch falsch verhalten muß es eine entsprechende Regelung geben!



Das sehe ich eben absolut anders. Mir ist das wurscht, ob einer oder zwei eine solche Regelung ausnutzen, solange unterm Strich in der Gesamtheit was positives dabei rauskommt. Die Abknüppelpflicht ist auch aus moralischen Gründen erlassen worden, zum Nachteil der Fische und der vernünftigen Angler.


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@ Prof:
Ok - dann verfalle ich auch mal in die immer wieder gern genommenen Extreme  Es werden alle untermaßigen Fische verangelt und wieder zurückgesetzt, ohne dass diese in einer Statistik aufgeführt werden! Folge: das Gewässer wäre ziemlich schnell "leer" und keiner hat was gefangen.

Die Regelung, wie von Veit und mir (und anderen) vorgeschlagen hat längst in der norwegischen Fischerei Gang und Gäbe: there is no discard - es gibt keinen Ausschuss! JEDER gefangene Fisch wird zur Quote gezählt und trägt so einen Anteil zur Nachhaltigkeit bei!

Wie genau die Fangstatistiken zum Hegeplan und entsprechenden Besatz zu Grunde liegen weiss ich nicht, aber wenn Du auch hier so extrem willst: ja - wie im Forellenpuff! Nur dass nicht 100% gezählt wird und man im Zweifel einen Fischereischein nachweisen können sollte 

@ Ralle:
Knapp untermaßig oder nicht - wo willst Du da eine Grenze ziehen? 1 cm, 5 cm? Untermaßig ist untermaßig und in dem Fall ist tot auch gleich tot - das kann man nicht unterscheiden. Es gibt zu viele verantwortungslose Angler, so dass ausschließlich eine schwarz-weiss-Betrachtung in Frage kommen kann. Und da bin ich der Meinung, dass niemandem gestattet sein darf, einen untermaßigen Fisch in die Pfanne zu hauen! Mit einer schwammigen Regelung setzt man alle Grenzen ad absurdum!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ok - dann verfalle ich auch mal in die immer wieder gern genommenen Extreme  Es werden alle untermaßigen Fische verangelt und wieder zurückgesetzt, ohne dass diese in einer Statistik aufgeführt werden! Folge: das Gewässer wäre ziemlich schnell "leer" und keiner hat was gefangen.
> 
> Die Regelung, wie von Veit und mir (und anderen) vorgeschlagen hat längst in der norwegischen Fischerei Gang und Gäbe: there is no discard - es gibt keinen Ausschuss! JEDER gefangene Fisch wird zur Quote gezählt und trägt so einen Anteil zur Nachhaltigkeit bei!
> 
> Wie genau die Fangstatistiken zum Hegeplan und entsprechenden Besatz zu Grunde liegen weiss ich nicht, aber wenn Du auch hier so extrem willst: ja - wie im Forellenpuff! Nur dass nicht 100% gezählt wird und man im Zweifel einen Fischereischein nachweisen können sollte




Hab ich auch kein Problem mit.

Das würde zumindest das gezielte oder wohlwollend in Kauf genommene fangen von Untermaßigen eindämmen.
Wäre z.B. auch gut für unsere Dorschbestände, wenn die zu Tode gequetschten Kleindorsche von den Berufsfischern mitgezählt werden müssten.


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> Mit einer schwammigen Regelung setzt man alle Grenzen ad absurdum!



Das stimmt, aber was ist an der Regelung "Nicht maßig, nicht lebensfähig, zählt in die Fangbegrenzung" schwammig? Die ist glasklar...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Ralle:
> Knapp untermaßig oder nicht - wo willst Du da eine Grenze ziehen? 1 cm, 5 cm? Untermaßig ist untermaßig und in dem Fall ist tot auch gleich tot - das kann man nicht unterscheiden. Es gibt zu viele verantwortungslose Angler, so dass ausschließlich eine schwarz-weiss-Betrachtung in Frage kommen kann. Und da bin ich der Meinung, dass niemandem gestattet sein darf, einen untermaßigen Fisch in die Pfanne zu hauen! Mit einer schwammigen Regelung setzt man alle Grenzen ad absurdum!



Braucht keine Grenze, die Entscheidung liegt ja beim Angler.
Abgeschlagen= Mitgenommen = Eintrag in die Fangkarte. Egal wie groß. 

Für mich ist die einzig relevante Größe, wieviele Fisch insgesamt aus dem Gewässer entnommen werden. Wie groß ist völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Prof:
> Ok - dann verfalle ich auch mal in die immer wieder gern genommenen Extreme  Es werden alle untermaßigen Fische verangelt und wieder zurückgesetzt, ohne dass diese in einer Statistik aufgeführt werden! Folge: das Gewässer wäre ziemlich schnell "leer" und keiner hat was gefangen.




Siehste.:m#6
Also ist aufschreiben, mitnehmen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen doch besser denn genau das oben beschriebene machen eure ominösen schwarzen Schafe ja jetzt schon.

Hätten sie die Fische im Eimer(oder Rucksack etc.) müssten sie der Entnahmequote zugerechnet werden und es gäbe keine Ausrede und kein Zurücksetzen nicht überlebensfähiger Fische - also keinen umsonst verendeten Beifang.


Dann kommst du wieder.


Franky schrieb:


> JEDER gefangene Fisch wird zur Quote gezählt und trägt so einen Anteil zur Nachhaltigkeit bei!



|wavey:


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So jetzt hast Du ein Gewässer, an dem man z.B. zwei Zander entnehmen darf. Man fängt: Untermaßig-verangelt, untermaßig verangelt, untermaßig-lebensfähig, maßig zurückgesetzt, maßig verangelt, untermaßig-lebensfähig.
> 
> Dieser Angler nimmt einen Fisch mit, den verangelten maßigen. Es hat aber mindestens drei Fische das Leben gekostet, wenn nicht noch einer der als lebensfähig eingestuften trotzdem umkippt.
> *Nach meinem Vorschlag hätte er nach den zwei verangelten untermaßigen Schluss machen müssen, da das Fanglimit erreicht ist. Packt er den dritten ein, hat er im Falle einer Kontrolle ein Problem.*



Da gehe ich absolut mit. Die verangelten untermaßigen ins Fangbuch eintragen und nach Erreichen des Fanglimits das Angeln einstellen ist in Ordnung. 
ABER ich bin strikt dagegen, dass diese Fische dann auch mitgenommen werden dürfen aus den bereits genannten Gründen.


----------



## lausi97 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Hat eigendlich schonmal jemand über evtl. Krankheiten durch das Verludern im Gewässer nachgedacht?
Wenn ich untermaßige Fische wieder zurückwerfe oder verbuddel und ich die nicht verwerten darf, kann ich doch solange weiterangeln bis ich verwertbare Fische fange,oder?
Werden aber auch untermaßige nicht überlebensfähige Fische auf mein limit angerechnet,soll ich sie auch mitnehmen dürfen.

Und @Franky:Auch Discard muß bei einer Kontrolle nachgewiesen werden(sprich muß sich an Board befinden),und darf dann auch verwertet werden.

#hlausi


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Veit schrieb:


> Die verangelten untermaßigen ins Fangbuch eintragen und nach Erreichen des Fanglimits das Angeln einstellen ist in Ordnung.



Und genau das werden die 'schwarzen Schafe' eben nicht machen .#t

Dass heißt es verenden überflüssigerweise Untermaßige und dann endlich auch die Maßigen - also mehr Fische als wenn erstere angerechnet würden.


----------



## lausi97 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Genauso ist es Prof.


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich brauch mir hier den ganzen, verdammten Fred gar nicht erst durchlesen!
Schande über diesen Moderator. Wie kann ein Moderator des größten deutschen Angelforums die Mindestmaße, welche so vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben und gewollt sind, ankreiden, oder gar beanstanden?
Es gibt genug sogenannte Angler ,die hier jeden, ver***** untermaßugen 30cm Zander mitnehmen, und nun schlägt ein User "Ralle24" vor" Na klar, damit dieser dann auch nicht mal angreifbar sein kann, erlauben wir sogar unter vorbehalt, Fische die verletzt oder tod sin, gleich mit nehemen zu können".
Meinetwegen sollte man die Mindestmaß noch höher schrauben, wer will denn einen popligen Barsch von 17cm oder 20cm?

Entschuldigung wenn mein Beitrag ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Aufregung ist, denn mir fehlen hier echt die Worte. Aber egal ob nu zusammengewürfelt oder nicht, keiner, keiner kann mir sagen das ich unrecht habe, und das es vertretbar ist, das ein Moderator solch ein Thema "auf macht".

Da kann man sich wieder nur fremdschämen...


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Dit wat Ralle sucht ist ein Gesetz in Form der eigerlegenden Wollmilchsau, aber wenn ein untermaßiger Fisch tot ist, ist er tot, so einfach. Der lebt auch bei einen solchen Gesetz, das dir ermöglicht den mit zunehmen, nicht mehr und auch wen du den mitnimmst, dann tust du auch für das Gewässer nix mehr. Also, wozu dieses Gesetz?

Kommen dir wirklich Tränen, wenn du einen 43er Zander nicht abschlagen kannst? Dann solltest du doch öfter angeln gehen, als im AB die Zeit zu verdaddeln. Und wenn du wirklich hunger auf (43er ..) Zander hast, dann geh zum Fischladen. Bei uns gibts sogar 35 Zander! Irgendwie muss der Fisch ja sein Geld verdienen, nicht? #c#q


----------



## Seefliege (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

|wavey: @ Ralle,

" ... Wo genau siehst Du das Problem, wenn solche Fische auf die Fangbegrenzung angerechnet werden ?..."

Da ging mir ja gleich durch den Kopf, dass dann in vielen Gewässern kaum noch ein Fisch übers Jugendstadium hinauskommen würde. Käme bei dem Klientel, was z.T am Wasser rumläuft, einer Aufhebung jeglicher Mindestmaße gleich. Die würden das gnadenlos ausnutzen und dann wahrscheinlich anstatt Minibarschen, auch noch Minizander zu Fischsuppe verarbeiten. Ist ja auch schon schön viel Fleisch dran ... #q  Irgendwie kommt mir die Argumentation mit den vielen verangelten Fischen auch ein wenig praxisfremd vor. Ich hatte damit bei der Verwendung relativ feiner, fischschonender  Methoden bisher kaum Probleme, zu kleine Fische überlebensfähig wieder einzusetzen. Nur beim Einsatz rustikalerer Köder saßen die Haken ganz selten so (schlecht...), dass ich ein paar größere Fische, über die letzten Jahre verteilt, abschlagen musste ... So ein 8/0er Jighaken bzw. 2/0er Drilling kann schonmal so eindringen, dass der Fisch schwerer verletzt wird. Aber so angelt man doch nicht nennenswert viele Kleine, die dann entsprechend verletzt werden. Und wenn ja, sollte man halt die Methode wechseln ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Düser schrieb:


> Ich brauch mir hier den ganzen, verdammten Fred gar nicht erst durchlesen!
> Schande über diesen Moderator. Wie kann ein Moderator des größten deutschen Angelforums die Mindestmaße, welche so vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben und gewollt sind, ankreiden, oder gar beanstanden?
> Es gibt genug sogenannte Angler ,die hier jeden, ver***** untermaßugen 30cm Zander mitnehmen, und nun schlägt ein User "Ralle24" vor" Na klar, damit dieser dann auch nicht mal angreifbar sein .......





Düser schrieb:


> ......*keiner kann mir sagen das ich unrecht habe*, und das es vertretbar ist, das ein Moderator solch ein Thema "auf macht".



Doch ich.:m

Auch ein Mod hat das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, ob es dir passt oder nicht!

Angreifbar(umstimmbar) ist er auch, nur solltest du dazu Argumente bringen, statt derartigem Auswurf.#6

Dazu empfehle ich, dass du doch den ganzen Trööt liest.:m



Düser schrieb:


> Dit wat Ralle sucht ist ein Gesetz in Form der eigerlegenden Wollmilchsau,* aber wenn ein untermaßiger Fisch tot ist, ist er tot, so einfach. Der lebt auch bei einen solchen Gesetz, das dir ermöglicht den mit zunehmen, nicht mehr und auch wen du den mitnimmst, dann tust du auch für das Gewässer nix mehr*. Also, wozu dieses Gesetz?
> 
> Kommen dir wirklich Tränen, wenn du einen 43er Zander nicht abschlagen kannst? Dann solltest du doch öfter angeln gehen, als im AB die Zeit zu verdaddeln. Und wenn *du wirklich hunger* auf (43er ..) Zander hast, dann geh zum Fischladen. Bei uns gibts sogar 35 Zander! Irgendwie muss der Fisch ja sein Geld verdienen, nicht? #c#q



Der isst gar keinen Fisch.

So wie du sagst, ist der Fisch tot wenn er tot ist.
Gerade deswegen hat das Gewässer sehr wohl etwas davon wenn dieser Fisch entnommen wird(siehe Trööt).
Dadurch bleiben dann andere am Fische Leben.


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Mmmh. Ich hab in meinem ersten Beitrag vor Wut wohl 1-2 Buchstaben vergessen oder vertauscht. Gibt dir aber nicht das Recht, das Zitat zu verfälschen, oder absichtlich noch Fehler nachzuhauen. Ich hoffe mal das das ein Versehen war.


Und nun erklär mir mal den Unfug: 





> Gerade deswegen hat das Gewässer sehr wohl etwas davon wenn dieser Fisch entnommen wird(siehe Trööt).
> Dadurch bleiben dann andere am Fische Leben.



Wieso hat das Gewässer was davon, wenn der tote isch entnommen wird, und wieso bleiben dann andere Fische am leben?
Und selbst wenn brauch man dafür nicht ein solch weltfremdes Gesetz. Ich mein, wenn du der Meinung bist die Fische aus dem Gewässer zu nehmen, damit andree Leben, dann annst du sie doch noch immer verbuddeln. Aber ich versteh das Wirrwarr nicht allzu recht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Im Zitat ist nix geändert, nur einiges dick markiert.

Deine Frage wird im Trööt behandelt. 
Also lies einfach mal alles.#6


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich teile die Meinung bzw. den Vorschlag von Ralle zwar auch nicht, aber dennoch sehe ich es auch so, dass auch ein Mod in einem Diskussions-Forum seine Ansichten frei äußern können sollte. Davon abgesehen,finde ich den Austausch in diesem Thread sehr sachlich und hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.

@ Tinca: Mit deinem letzten Einwurf zu meinem Posting hast du selbstverständlich Recht. Aber dennoch müssen wir bei der Diskussion auch mal an der Realität dran bleiben. Dass mehrere untermaßige Fische in Folge verangelt werden ist doch eher selten. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich habe das beschriebene Szenario zumindest noch nie erlebt, kann man mich daran zumindest nicht erinnern. Klar: Wenn wir mal das Beispiel Zander haben, bin ich mit meinen Kunstködern diesbezüglich im Vorteil. Beim Köfiangeln ist die Veranglungsquote sicher höher. Trotzdem bleibt das Problem: Wenn die untermaßigen entnommen werden dürfen, ist das ein Freibrief für schwarze Schafe, diese Regelung für sich auszunutzen. Im Endeffekt ist der Schaden dabei größer, als wenn die Fische vergraben werden müssen. Die Chance ist aus meiner Sicht höher, dass dann wirklich nur jene "Schniepel" draufgehen, die auch tatsächlich verangelt waren. Und nochmal: Ich fände erstes für die vernünftigen Angler auch die sinnvollere Lösung, aber leider gibt es zu viele unvernünftige aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Na Herr Professor Doktor Tinca der Angelei, dann schaun sie doch mal ihr erstes Zitat an, und ergleichen mit dme von mir geschriebenen. 

Tante Edith:
Ich habe hier niemanden Verboten (als) Mod nix mehr sagen zu dürfen. Aber der Parasiten Vergleich und vieles mehr, leißen Ralle mMn. nicht mir Ruhm bekleckern, der Thread hier ist schon wieder eine solch geistige Katastrophe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

War wohl irgend ne Fehlfunktion.#c
Geändert hatte ich nix aber jetzt mal berichtigt.#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Düser schrieb:


> der Thread hier ist schon wieder eine solch geistige Katastrophe.



Bis jetzt war es hier ein vernünftiger Austausch unterschiedlicher Meinungen.
Erst mit deinem Geschreibsel hast du hier versucht für Zündstoff zu sorgen.



Düser schrieb:


> Ich habe hier niemanden Verboten (als) Mod nix mehr sagen zu dürfen.  Aber der Parasiten Vergleich und vieles mehr, leißen Ralle mMn. nicht  mir Ruhm bekleckern,



Und bei solch Formulierungen die Meinung  anderer Leute als geistige Katastrophe hinzustellen, halte ich für sehr gewagt. 

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nach Absprache mit einem Vorstandsmitglied habe ich dabei auch einen  (knapp) untermaßigen Hecht, den ich offiziell hätte eingraben müssen,  als maßig ins Fangbuch eingetragen und verwertet.
> ...



Der Hecht hatte und nur das vereinsinterne Maß knapp verfehlt. Das gesetzliche Schonmaß hat er erreicht.

Wenn ich dann von einer vereinsinternen, Regelung auf Weisung eines Vorstandmitglieds, entbunden werde kann ich keinen Rechtsverstoß erkennen.#c

Darfst mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## HRO1961 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

schwieriges thema, dass uns der te da aufgehalst hat.:q

auch wenns mir in der seele wehtut. wahrscheinlich ist die regelung des strikt einzuhaltenen mindestmaßes und der anschließenden nichtverwertung von nicht überlebensfähigen fischen durch den angler notwendig. ich glaube grundsätzlich nicht an die vernunft bestimmter angler. ergo ist dem mißbrauch die türe sperrangelweit geöffnet. die kompetente feststellung einer nichtüberlebungsfähigkeit macht die sache auch nicht einfacher.

bei der festlegung von mindestmaßen sollte man jedoch gewässerspezifisch entscheiden können, da sämtliche begleitumstände stark differrieren können. des weiteren kann man durchaus eine weitere möglichkeit ins auge fassen. das zwischenschonmaß. dies könnte gewässerspezifisch fischereibiologisch sinnvoll sein. bereitet mir, der ich kein freund von c&r bin, aber auch wieder magenschmerzen. wie gesagt, kein einfaches thema von ralle. vor die entscheidung gestellt, würde ich wie eingangs beschrieben, entscheiden.|kopfkrat

gruss vonne küste


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



> Der Hecht hatte und nur das vereinsinterne Maß knapp verfehlt. Das gesetzliche Schonmaß hat er erreicht.
> 
> Wenn ich dann von einer vereinsinternen, Regelung auf Weisung eines Vorstandmitglieds, entbunden werde kann ich keinen Rechtsverstoß erkennen.
> 
> Darfst mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren



*Vielmals SORRY!!!!

Mein Fehler!!!!*

Du hast da natürlich vollkommen recht!

Man sollte halt nicht zu viele Threads in zu vielen Fenstern nebeneinander aufhaben.

*SORRY!!!!!!!
Mea Culpa!
*


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Zitat:
 					Zitat von *Düser* 

 
_......*keiner kann mir sagen das ich unrecht habe*, und das es vertretbar ist, das ein Moderator solch ein Thema "auf macht"._



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch ich.:m...


Ich auch.


Schade, bislang war das eine spannende und auch sehr sachliche Diskussion. Konnte ja nicht ewig gutgehen...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@Thomas:

Paßt scho!
Kann jedem passieren.

Drum redet man ja miteinander!#g


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Dann Zitiere ich einen alt bekannten Boot angler. Der schrieb genau das, was mir hierzueinfällt. Anscheint steht dieser User aber in einen besseren Licht, so dass er nicht als Bremse eines 





Knurrhahn schrieb:


> vernünftiger Austausch unterschiedlicher Meinungen


 fungierte.
Deshalb bleibt mir, wie gesagt, nur das Zitat


Boot angler schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du die "Spezi´s" (und ich habe  es hier 1000fach erlebt!!!!) mit ihren Würmern oder Köfis die Fische ne  halbe Stunde beissen lassen damit der Fisch auch ja fast krepiert beim  Hakenlösen....
> Und dann heißt es: Ja der war ja eh schon tot...
> Wir haben hier ein Schonmaß von 40cm beim Zander (lächerlich) trotzdem  kam es im letzten Jahr zu mehreren Anzeigen wo leute mit TÜTENWEISE  Untermaßigen Zandern gestellt wurden!!!
> Und die Ausrede???
> ...



Wenn ein Ralle nun schreibt


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In den meisten Gewässern gibt es doch Fangbeschränkungen. Wenn da jemand  mit "tütenweise" Fisch erwischt wird, dann stellt sich doch die Frage,  ob damit nicht schon die Fangbegrenzung überschritten wurde und  derjenige sowieso bei einer Kontrolle am Kanthaken hängt.


Bleibt mir zu sagen, dass es diese Sorte von Angler wohl kaum interessiert ob es eine Fangbegrenzung gibt oder nicht. Denn wieso Fangbegrenzung beachten, wenn man sich noch nicht einmal an Mindestmaße hält?

Ich erlebe jedes Jahr eine Renaissance dieser Katastrophe, die Boot Angler eingangs geschildert hat. Es wird alles gekloppt, alles mitgenommen, alles was ins Auto passt, oder eben in den Fahrradkorb. Der Fischer handelt nach dme gleichen Prinzip. Alles was Flossen hat kommt mit. Nunja, vielliecht kein Brasse, aber alles was nach Barsch oder Zander aussieht!

Es ist doch nicht die Möglichkeit, das Anfang des Jahres man einmal Kontrolliert wird, ob man die Angelpapiere hat, und das wars. Keine Frage nach Fänge etc. Auch fahren die Herren der Wasserschutzpolizei nicht dahin, wo sie wissen das sie auf Reißer, Massenschlachter etc treffen sonder, dort, wo man gemütlich mit Auto hinkommt. Mal zwei Angler kontrollieren, dann geht das schon. Auf nachfrage warum man nicht häufiger kontrolliert, warum man nicht den Fischer und die Fänge d. Fischer und der Angler kontrollierte, kommt oft nur ein "Tja...", "Können wir nichts machen" ...
Und wenn dann die Kontrolleure verschwinden, stehen mit einmal die rechten Glazten nehmen dir, und pusten dir mit einer Fahne ins Gesicht: "Jaäääääh, nuuuuagsd kans ja wiedääehrhhu Pilkäähvhvzj rannmachäöäädfjkn."
Schönen dank auch!

Man sollte da anfangen, Gesetze einzuhalten, oder aufzupassen, dass sie eingehalten werden. Dann würde es endlich mal Genugtuung geben. Aber hier werden Gesetze und Änderungen spekuliert, die es Schwarzanglern, Massenschlachter und Kleinfischkiller sogar ermöglichen würden, ihre derzeit noch gesetzesverstoße unter dem Alibi "der verangelten Fische" weiter fort zu führen. Und zwar ohne irgendwie angreifbar zu sein. 
Und as ist die Schande.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was macht es für einen Sinn, keine  Fangbegrenzung festzulegen, dann aber verletzte Untermaßige zurückwerfen  zu müssen?


Ich frage dich ganz ehrlich, wie viele verletze untermaßige Fische du letztes Jahr auf rund 100 Fische hattest!?
Ich vielleicht einen.
Und wenn wir davon ausgehen das ich rund 500 Fische im Jahr fange, dann komm ich bei mir auf gut und gern 5 verangelt untermaßige Fische. Und as ist doch im Vergleich zu anderen 495 Fischen nichts?!!!!?
Auf einen 6" Shaker beißt auch mal ein 50er Hecht. Aber der hat Maß, kann also problemlos mitgenommen werden
Auf den mittleren Shaker beißt schon mal ne 40er Fritte. Kein Problem aber, wenn ich nur mit 3/0 Jig angel und ohne Zusatzdrilling, kann also Problemlos zurück. 
Und das sich ein Barsch einen Spinnerdrilling mal verschlucken kann ist auch möglich. Nur angel ich auf Barsche oft mit 4er Mepps Agila... Nicht das ein 20er den verschmäht. Der hat aber Maß 
Und wenn der Barsch nur 17cm, dann haben die Möwen was zum futtern. So einfach und tragisch. Aber zum Glück gibt es Barsache (noch) zu tausend.

Und hier könnte ich Bernd2000' ersten Beitrag komplett zitieren. Ich tue dies jetzt aber nur Ausschnittsweise.


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> Ziel sollte es sein den Fang zu kleiner Fische zu vermeiden.
> Kann ich es nicht ausschließen das auch untermaßige beißen,
> sollte so gefischt werden , das der Schaden beim Fisch gering ist.


Und jetzt antwortet ein Professor Tinka


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nicht!
> Beispielweise beim Barsch-/Zanderangeln mit kleinen und mittleren Ködern beißen Hechte auch.
> Auch auf große Köder beißen kleine Hechte.
> Ist beim Friedfischangeln auch so(bis auf dicke Boilies) aber man will ja auch ergebnisoffen angeln.


Seine antwort wundert mich nicht.
Denn dieser User verkaufte eine Rute, "Wurfgewicht 15-40gr
Die perfekte Hechtrute."
Der perfekte Zahnstocher für dickere Barsche und mittlere Zander bin ich der Meinung. Wer damit auf Hecht angelt, kann keine sonderlich großen Köder verwenden. Deshalb wird Tinca auch öfter erfahrungen mit kleinen Hechten oä. gemacht haben. Wenn man aber mit einen 6"Saher (oder anderen großen Gummis) angelt, dann benutzt man auh die entsprechenden Zusatzdrillinge, und ich bin Überzeugt das sich eine 40er Fritte auf einen solchen Köder stürtzen kann (/wird), ich bin aber ebenso der Meinung, das ein solcher Hecht ein solchen Köder gar nicht so inhalllieren kann.

Also, Stichpunkt, gezielt auf größere angeln. Beifang kann man nicht vermeiden, aber minimieren!


Übrigens, die restlichen Seiten habe ich auch alle durchgeacktert. Ich hoffe jetzt större ich nicht mehr die spannende und sachliche Disskusion, sondern darf teil haben.

Übrigens, meine Frage 


Düser schrieb:


> Wieso hat das Gewässer was davon, wenn der tote Fisch entnommen wird, und wieso bleiben dann andere Fische am leben?


hat sich nicht beantwortet. Vielleicht magst du, Prof, mal ein Statement geben. Ich wäre erfreut.

Und nun ein Gruß


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@Düser

Zwischen deinem Nickname und deinem Avatar steht Angelbesessener...  das Besessener glaub ich dir gerne.......|rolleyes


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Dann komm doch mal vorbei und wir gehen ein Wochenende angeln. Dann glaubst du mir das Wort vor Besessen auch  :e


----------



## HRO1961 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Düser
> 
> Zwischen deinem Nickname und deinem Avatar steht Angelbesessener...  das Besessener glaub ich dir gerne.......|rolleyes
> 
> ...




dass ein solches thema, das nicht nur fischereibiologische sondern auch moralische aspekte aufwirft, nicht nur kontrovers, sondern auch emotional diskutiert wird, ist normal und nicht wirklich soooooo schlimm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Düser schrieb:


> Und jetzt antwortet ein Professor Tinka
> 
> Seine antwort wundert mich nicht.
> Denn dieser User verkaufte eine Rute, "Wurfgewicht 15-40gr
> ...



Also:
1. war es eine Rute mit 25-50gr WG(http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...0m-25-50g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_47/id/4295) :m
2. kauft man die Rute nach den zu verwendenden Ködern und die geeigneten standen dabei
3. kann man auch große Hechte sehr gut mit kleinen und mittleren Ködern angeln
4. hab ich keine Lust dir in diesem Trööt anglerisches Grundwissen zu vermitteln
5. deshalb kannste solche Fragen bitte demnächst im Jungangler-Unterform stellen#6



Düser schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht magst du, Prof, mal ein Statement geben. Ich wäre erfreut.
> 
> Und nun ein Gruß



Eine Gruß dem Nachwuchs.|wavey:

Das Gewässer hat in der Tat etwas davon.
Weniger Fische, die halbtot zurückgesetzt am Gewässergrund verludern und mehr verbleibende Fische im Gewässer, dadurch dass die entnommenen verletzten auf die begrenzte Fangmenge angerechnet werden - unabhängig von der Größe.#6


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> dass ein solches thema, das nicht nur fischereibiologische sondern auch moralische aspekte aufwirft, nicht nur kontrovers, sondern auch emotional diskutiert wird, ist normal und nicht wirklich soooooo schlimm.



Natürlich. Wenn dies aber jemand kritisiert sollte ich drüber hinwegsehen, und denjenigen lieber zum angeln einladen, als darüber zu schimpfen 
Ich hau gern mal auf die Kacke, und ich denke und hoffe das ich das Echo ertrage 

Also, halb so wild. :vik:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Düser schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt mir zu sagen, dass es diese Sorte von Angler wohl kaum interessiert ob es eine Fangbegrenzung gibt oder nicht....




eben.

*selbst die beste regelung wird vom böswilligen übertreten.*

deinem post entnehme ich nur deine empörung und deinen wunsch nach genugtuung.
und eine gewisse polemik, "ein ralle", "ein professor".

du hast die düse an - schlechte voraussetzung für nüchterne und konstruktive diskussion.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Düser schrieb:


> ...Übrigens, die restlichen Seiten habe ich auch alle durchgeacktert. Ich hoffe jetzt större ich nicht mehr die spannende und sachliche Disskusion, sondern darf teil haben.
> 
> Übrigens, meine Frage ... hat sich nicht beantwortet.


Durch das anpesten hast du dich (für mich) bereits disqualifiziert.
Und das du deine Frage als unbeantwortet siehst, zeigt, dass du die ganze Diskussion nicht annähernd verstanden hast.
Stichwort: "verangelte Untermassige auf das Limit anrechnen".

Mannmannmann... Ferien sind doch momentan gar keine, oder? |uhoh:


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. war es eine Rute mit 25-50gr WG(http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...0m-25-50g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_47/id/4295) :m


Verhext! In dem Austausch per PN steht bei mir, eindeutig, 15-40gr! Und als ich "15-40gr" geschrieben habe, hast du nicht dein Veto-Recht eingelegt .... #c
Nu auch wursch. Sollen die paar Gramm nicht zur Sache tun.



> 2. kauft man die Rute nach den zu verwendenden Ködern und die geeigneten standen dabei
> 3. kann man auch große Hechte sehr gut mit kleinen und mittleren Ködern angeln


Aber genau das ist der Grund, warum du anscheind mit den kleinen Hechten so zu tun hast!



> 4. hab ich keine Lust dir in diesem Trööt anglerisches Grundwissen zu vermitteln


Brauchst auch nicht. Dafür gibt es das 





> Jungangler-Unterform


 :m



> Eine Gruß dem Nachwuchs.|wavey:


Wer sein argumentative Unterlegenheit nicht andersweitig ausgleichen kann, muss sich auf das Niveau herunterbegeben andere Menschen, mit denen er in keinerlei persönlichen Kontakt steht, auf Dinge zu reduzieren, bei denen keinerlei Gewissheit besteht.
Um es anders zu sagen, du kennst mich nicht, weißt nicht wer ich bin, wie alt und wie viele 



> Das Gewässer hat in der Tat etwas davon.
> Weniger Fische, die halbtot zurückgesetzt am Gewässergrund verludern und mehr verbleibende Fische im Gewässer, dadurch dass die entnommenen verletzten auf die begrenzte Fangmenge angerechnet werden - unabhängig von der Größe.#6



Also Meister Esox lässt sich doch leichte Beute gerne schmecken |kopfkrat
Und sonst haben die meisten toten Fische noch eine intakte Luftblase. Und dann schwimmen Fische oben |kopfkrat
Lassen sich die Möwen dann schmecken. Und selbst wenn all das nicht zutrifft, stirbt kein Gewässer von einen 35cm toten Zander auf dem Gewässergrund. Und selbst dann könntest du den Fisch verbuddeln.


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@ düser - ich find du trägst nichts bei - du machst den trööt zu brei.


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Jose schrieb:


> *selbst die beste regelung wird vom böswilligen übertreten.*
> 
> 
> > Da kann ich dich doch nur zitieren.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich bin hier raus, bis sich der Möchtegern-Troll verpisst hat... #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ach Jung.:q

Die argumentative Mittellosigkeit ist ganz bei dir. Ich habe noch nichts Verwertbares zum Thema in deinem Gefasel gefunden.

Liegts am Karnevalpromillespiegel oder fehlt einfach Beschäftigung, dass du dich hier austobst?

Solange hier cerebrale Windbeutel den Thread aufmischen bin ich raus.

tschöööööhööö...|wavey:


----------



## Düser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Liegts am Karnevalpromillespiegel oder fehlt einfach Beschäftigung, dass du dich hier austobst?


Wo ich wohne gibts kein Karneval 




> Solange hier cerebrale Windbeutel den Threat aufmischen bin ich raus.


Nunja, ein Affe machts vor, alle anderen Affen machens nach? |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@Düser, Angelbessessener, was auch immer...#c

Lass halt deine überschüssige Energie woanders raus, geh ein paar Pickel ausdrücken oder zieh dir nen Porno rein...:g

Egal was, aber besser als hier alles zuzuschwafeln. Ich wollte auch noch was zum Thema schreiben, halte mich aber an meine Vorposter. Zuerst muss er die Klappe halten.


----------



## Seefliege (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

|wavey: @ Prof

" ... Das Gewässer hat in der Tat etwas davon.
Weniger Fische, die halbtot zurückgesetzt am Gewässergrund verludern und  mehr verbleibende Fische im Gewässer, dadurch dass die entnommenen  verletzten auf die begrenzte Fangmenge angerechnet werden - unabhängig  von der Größe ..." 

Da haste aber die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Würde ja bedeuten, dass die "Verursacher" sich an die Regeln halten. Machen sie aber nicht ...  #d Da machste aber jetzt Deinem Namen wirklich Ehre. Alles blanke Theorie ...  Nischt für ungut.

@ Düser,

Ich denke *nicht*, dass Du einen Grundlagenkurs im Angeln benötigst, aber der Ton macht die Musik ... :m Lese mal das ganze C&R-Thema durch, um zu verstehen, welche Verbindung zum natürlichen Verlauf der Prozesse Ralles "Idee" hat. Mir ist sie halt trotz einer nicht bestreitbaren Logik auch ein wenig zu romantisch, geht sie doch von einem Ideal des Anglers aus, welchem man in der Realität (leider) nur selten begegnet ...


----------



## HRO1961 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

wäre schön, wenn man sich wieder primär zum thema auslassen würde. ist interessant und wichtig genug. das thema "düser" wurde ja nun - insbesondere von ihm selbst -|supergri genug behandelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Also ich finde Ralles Vorschlag vernünftig.

Nur die Umsetzung...|supergri
Ok, legen wir sie mal nach dem natürlichen Fischaufkommen fest.(wie auch immer das bestimmt werden soll, im Voraus)

Angler XXX darf dann alle 5 Jahre einen Hecht und einen Zander entnehmen.
Weiter im Jahr 2 Karpfen und 1 Schleie + 5 kg Weißfische +2kg Barsch und 3 Aale.
Natürlich können dann nicht genutzte Werte, innerhalb der Mitglieder getauscht werden.

Angler XXX bendete sein Angeljahr im Juli, XX2 mogelte und fischte weiter, XX3 der Anfänger fing 3Aale.

Schaut euch mal die Fangstatistiken an, ihr werdet staunen wie wenig Fisch wirklich gefangen wird.
(selbst wenn sicher nicht alles eingetragen wird)

Man kann natürlich auch den Fang je Tag begrenzen und Untermaßige nicht Lebensfähige einbeziehen.
Das wird einige weiter ermuntern diese gezieht zu befischen.
Ich kenne genug Rentner die so die Begrenzung täglich ausschöpfen würden.
Ganz Böse, halten sich so oder so nicht an solche Regeln.
Aber auch die fürchten nicht mehr fischen zu können, wenn sie erwischt werden.
Wenn die dann auch noch einen Freibrief für Untermaßige erhalten, dann gute Nacht. 

So wie es heute meist läuft ist es sicher oft traurig.
Aber die Fische gehen ja nicht verlohren, die werden meist gefressen.
Das mag den Tierschützer mit recht aufregen, aber es ist ein erprobtes Regelwerk, mit geringem Risiko.

@ Ralle, dein Gedanke ist nicht schlecht, er ist gut.
Es ist aber wie bei Max, auch der glaubte daran, das die Menschen alle gut sind.
Mein Opa hat mir das angeln gelehrt, 
leider zeigte Er mir aber auch, 
daß der, der eine Lücke nicht rücksichtslos ausnutzt dumm ist.
Ostpreußicher Fischräuber eben.
Solchen Leuten einen Freibrief zu geben, ist einfach weltfehrn.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe nicht alles durchgelsen - daher kann sein, dass mein Einwand schon gefallen ist 

Aber ich habe dunkel in Erinnerung, dass je nach Bundesland die Verwertung von verangelten Untermaßigen erlaubt ist - aber es muss nachvollziehbar sein.

Vor Jahren hatte mir die WaPo am Rhein erzählt, dass z.B. bei einem Zander der Haken nicht entfernt werden darf, wenn man bei einer Kontrolle das Argument des Verangelns bringt. Das Problem ist nur, welcher Kontrolleur oder WaPo Beamte hat die biologische Sachkenntnis um das rechtssicher zu prüfen und zu bewerten.....

Zumindest kann man so denen, die das immer machen, ein paar Stöcke in die Speichen werfen... natürlich gehört der Fang dann aber als entnommen ins Fangbuch etc. einzutragen!

Das wäre schonmal ein Ansatz... der dann auch für Kunstköder gilt....nicht selten inhalieren Fische Kunstköder demaßen, dass keine Chance mehr besteht...

Ralles Vorschlag funktioniert da eher nur, wenn es klare Beschränkungen gibt (was amk Rhein etc. leider nicht herrscht) und auch regelmäßig kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ausgedüst, jetzt können wir wieder sachlich diskutieren, gerne auch kontrovers.

Einen Thread so zu zerschießen geht mal gar nicht. Normalerweise lösche ich sowas dann auch. Hier lasse ich es bewusst stehen damit es nicht heißt, ich hätte ihn wegen persönlicher Kritik an mir gesperrt.

Aber lasst uns wieder auf´s Thema kommen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Weiter gehts .....

@Ralle  Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, das Problem das sich ergibt, sind aber in dem Fall die mangelhaften Kontrollen, sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ.... ich sehne mir wirklich oft französische Verhältnisse (Garde du Peche) herbei, dann gäbe es genügend Abschreckung, nicht über die Stränge zu schlagen und es müßten nicht ständig neue schwachsinnige Gesetze und schwammige, kontraproduktive Regeln erlassen werden !
Und JA, ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen !|supergri

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ich kann ja diejenigen verstehen, die befürchten dass sowas ausgenutzt  werden könnte. Selbstverständlich wird es Menschen geben, die das  ausnutzen und gezielt auf untermaßige angeln. Selbstverständlich besteht  die Gefahr, dass jemand sein Tagesfanglimit mit untermaßigen  aufzufüllen versucht. Da müssen wir uns gar nix vormachen.

So,  wie bereits heute einige mit jedem gefangenen Fisch sorfort zum Auto  rennen und ihn im Kofferraum verstauen um wieder mit Null  weiterzufischen. So wie auch heute einige sicher bewusst untermaßige  abschlagen und entnehmen.
So wie in der Schonzeit weitergeangelt wird, mit dem Vorwand, ja nur nicht geschonte Fische fangen zu wollen. 

Das ist genau die Klientel, die eine Regelung wie die von mir vorgeschlagene ausnutzen werden.
Aber  Leute, das ändert doch nix daran, dass die das sowieso machen. Fakt ist  doch, dass das in den allermeisten Fällen ein Problem der Kontrolle  ist. Ein Problem das um so größer ist, wenn es keine Fangbegrenzung  gibt.

Darum ist meine Meinung, dass eine Fangbegrenzung unbedingt  flächendeckend eingeführt werden sollte. Auch der begeisterte  Fischesser mit Großfamilie dürfte doch mit zwei oder drei Fischen einer  Art pro Tag reichlich versorgt sein. Bei Massenfischen wie Rotauge,  Brassen, Barsch - so ausreichende Bestände vorhanden sind - kann man die  Fangmenge ja anpassen.

Ideal, wenn das dann so gehandhabt wird,  wie es in einigen Vereinen meiner Gegend der Fall ist. Da muss nämlich  der Fisch sofort nach dem töten, und noch vor dem abhaken und versorgen,  ins Fangbuch eingetragen werden. Wer mit einem versorgten Fisch ohne  Eintrag ins Fangbuch angetroffen wird, ist seinen Schein los. 

Und  sehr gerne würde hier viele Vereine, bsonders an Salmonidengewässern,  die Entnahme eines nicht lebensfähigen Fisches vorschreiben. Können sie  bloß nicht, weil es gegen das Fischereigesetz verstößt.


Klar  kann ein Verein bestimmen, dass getötete untermaßige und zerstückelte  oder verbuddelte ins Fangbuch eingetragen werden müssen. Das führt aber  doch dazu, dass so gut wie alle untermaßigen geringer Größe per se als  überlebensfähig eingestuft und zurückgesetzt werden und elendig  verrecken.
Und wenn dem untermaßigen nur zwei Zentimeter fehlen, und  der Angler ihn gerne mitnehmen und eintragen würde, dann darf er das  eben bisher nicht.

Und das finde ich daneben.

Auch finde  ich es Schade, dass wir dazu tendieren, Gesetze und Regeln  ausschließlich an denen zu orientieren, die dagegen verstoßen. Das führt  doch immer weiter zu Einschränkungen derjenigen, die sich an solche  Regeln halten und berührt die Regelübertreter in keinster Weise, solange  die Kontrolldichte nicht ausreichend ist. 

Warum dann die Regeln nicht einfacher und klarer überprüfbar machen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Weiter gehts .....
> 
> @Ralle  Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, das Problem das sich ergibt, sind aber in dem Fall die mangelhaften Kontrollen, sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ.... ich sehne mir wirklich oft französische Verhältnisse (Garde du Peche) herbei, dann gäbe es genügend Abschreckung, nicht über die Stränge zu schlagen und es müßten nicht ständig neue schwachsinnige Gesetze und schwammige, kontraproduktive Regeln erlassen werden !
> Und JA, ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen !|supergri
> ...



Da haben wir uns überschnitten.

Im Prinzip stimmen wir überein.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

ABSOLUT !! :m

tight lines
Tom


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@ Ralle du schreibst Du möchtst es einfacher machen.
Das finde ich gut.
Wenn Du nun aber da für stimmst, das es in Ausnahmen eine Aneignung untermaßiger Fische geben sollte, ist dies genau das Gegenteil.
Kommen dann also Ausnahmen, Fangkarte, Fangmengenbegrenzung zu den bisherigen Reglungen hin zu.
Dann vorderst Du wieder mehr Kontrollen, nimmst aber dehnen gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit dieses auch einfach durch zu führen.
Also mehr Kontrollen und neue Reglungen dieses auch umzusetzen, denn welcher Fisch ist nicht lebensfähig?
Wurden bewusst Schädigungen herbeigeführt, oder war es halt nur ein Missgeschick.

RALLE, das passt nicht. 

Ich kenne Kleinvereine die brauchen nicht mehr als das geltende Recht, Fangbegrenzung, Rutenanzahl alles egal, da klapt es ohne Probleme.
Die besetzen fast nichts, aber kaum einer betreibt Raubbau, Fleischmacher verschwinden ohne Besatz von allein.
Das Problem bei den ganzen Regeln ist doch, das dann keiner mehr mit denkt. 
Was dann nicht verboten ist, erscheint ihnen dann auch in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Fangstatistiken an, ihr werdet staunen wie wenig Fisch wirklich gefangen wird.
> (selbst wenn sicher nicht alles eingetragen wird)



Genau das habe ich bei uns gemacht:
Das Durchschnittsmitglied erwischt z.B. keine 2 Hechte/Zander pro Jahr...

Obwohl die inoffizielle Regel gilt, daß lieber ein/zwei  Zentimeter raufgemessen werden soll, als einen fragwürdigen Fisch zum Verludern zurückzusetzten.
(Das Schonmaß ist erhöht, daher kein Konflikt mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen)

Es soll aber auch Leute im Verein geben, die bis zu zehn Fische am Tag gefangen (und zurückgesetzt) haben...
(Hab ich mal gehört)
Die schlagen einen Fisch nur dann ab, wenn er´s nicht packen würde.
Sonst wäre nämlich schon im Februar, spätestens aber im Mai Schluß mit Raubfischangeln...



> Man kann natürlich auch den Fang je Tag begrenzen und Untermaßige nicht Lebensfähige einbeziehen.
> Das wird einige weiter ermuntern diese gezieht zu befischen.
> Ich kenne genug Rentner die so die Begrenzung täglich ausschöpfen würden.



Wir haben eine Tagesbegrenzung von einem Raubfisch und ein Jahreslimit von 12Stück.
Wenn unser Durchschnittsangler also auch verangelte Untermaßige mitnehmen dürfen, dann würde er wohl kaum einer seine Quote deswegen vollbekommen...

Wenn jeder deswegen aber einen Untermaßigen mitnimmt, stiege die Entnahmequote gleich um ca.75%



> Ganz Böse, halten sich so oder so nicht an solche Regeln.
> Aber auch die fürchten nicht mehr fischen zu können, wenn sie erwischt werden.
> Wenn die dann auch noch einen Freibrief für Untermaßige erhalten, dann gute Nacht.


#6



> Mein Opa hat mir das angeln gelehrt,
> leider zeigte Er mir aber auch,
> daß der, der eine Lücke nicht rücksichtslos ausnutzt dumm ist.
> Ostpreußicher Fischräuber eben.
> Solchen Leuten einen Freibrief zu geben, ist einfach weltfehrn.


Genau diese Spezialisten sind das größte Problem:
Weil sie ohnehin jede Möglichkeit ausnutzen und gleichzeitig auch noch angeln können!
Ich hab da auch schon ganz tolle Ratschläge#q bekommen, die ich aber hier sicher nicht veröffentlichen werde...

Ihr überseht in meinen Augen etwas Entscheidendes:
:mWohl alle, die um diese Jahreszeit noch im Anglerboard aktiv sind, dürften begeisterte Angler sein, die keine Probleme haben sich, wenn sie ihn wollen, ihren Küchenfisch zu erbeuten...

Wer sich aber schon wie ein Schnitzel freut, wenn er überhaupt einmal einen Hecht, egal wie untermaßig, fängt?
Welcher Fisch wäre denn dann noch "lebensfähig"?
Selbst wenn der Kontrolleur daneben stünde:
Beim Habenlösen einmal abgerutscht.
So ein Pech, jetz blutet er aus den Kiemen...

Von den proffessionellen Fleischjägern mal ganz abgesehen.

Wer die Fische mit Respekt behandelt, was ich allen hier Schreibenden einfach mal unterstelle, der wird diese Regelung auch nicht mißbrauchen!
Sondern sich wahrscheinlich über den verangelten Fisch ärgern (die Only-C&R-Fraktion sogar trauern).
Wenn er schon tot ist, gibt es auch keinen Grund, ein hochwertiges Nahrungsmittel "wegzuschmeißen"!

Solche Regeln werden aber aufgestellt, weil liberalere Lösungen eben zu oft mißbraucht wurden.

Deshalb halte ich es richtig, so wie es ist!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Zur Kontrolle:

Wer soll das umsetzen?
Wenn sie jetzt schon nicht funktoniert...

Für unsere normale Polizei wüßte ich da dringlichere Aufgaben...

Eine fachgerecht und effektive Kontrolle kann nur von einen passionierten Angler durchgeführt werden!

Nur will keiner den Job machen...

Also???#c

Hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Thema Kontrolle:
Sind die Deutschen tatsächlich so blöde, dass sie das nicht hinkriegen?

Sollten sie mal in Nachbarländer wie z. B. Frankreich oder Niederlande gucken..

Einfache Gesetze, strikte Kontrollen, harte Strafen..

Wenn aber die größten Räuber in den Vereinen und Verbänden sitzen, werden die lieber mit immer unsinnigeren Regeln dafür sorgen wollen, dass weiterhin keine vernünftigen Kontrollen stattfinden werden und sie weiterhin sich daher selber um kein Gesetz scheren müssen..

Man muss es nur wollen..


----------



## HRO1961 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thema Kontrolle:
> Sind die Deutschen tatsächlich so blöde, dass sie das nicht hinkriegen?
> 
> Sollten sie mal in Nachbarländer *wie z. B. Frankreich* oder Niederlande gucken..
> ...


 


weiß nicht thomas, hab mal in der nähe von paris gewohnt. 

einfache gesetze? nicht wirklich. strikte kontrollen? hab dort durchschnittlich 2 x die woche geangelt und habe in 5 jahren nicht einen kontrolleur gesehen.

na ja, ist schon ne weile her.
ansonsten bin ich auich der meinung, das gesetzgebungen und verordnungen so einfach wie möglich gestaltet werden sollten. ist aufgrund vom komplexen anforderungen wohl nicht immer möglich. was auf jeden fall zu verhindern ist, sind schreie nach noch mehr verboten, insbesondere dann, wenn sie unsinnig sind. beispiel: anfrage an den lav m-v: einführung des nachtangelvorbotes#q#q

gruss vonne küste


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ...beispiel: anfrage an den lav m-v: einführung des nachtangelvorbotes#q#q



#t

Wat?|kopfkrat

Kannste mal bitte erläutern? Gern per PN!

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> anfrage an den lav m-v: einführung des nachtangelvorbotes#q#q



WIE BITTE??? Darüber wüsste ich gern mehr...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ Ralle du schreibst Du möchtst es einfacher machen.
> Das finde ich gut.
> Wenn Du nun aber da für stimmst, das es in Ausnahmen eine Aneignung untermaßiger Fische geben sollte, ist dies genau das Gegenteil.
> Kommen dann also Ausnahmen, Fangkarte, Fangmengenbegrenzung zu den bisherigen Reglungen hin zu.
> ...



Und wie das passt.

Fangbegrenzungen gibt es wohl an den meisten Deutschen Gewässern. Die Fangkarte dürfte auch sehr verbreitet sein.
Und von Ausnahmen hab ich nix geschrieben. Geht einfach darum, dass nicht lebensfähige untermaßige mitgenommen werden dürfen und eingetragen werden müssen. 
Die Kntrolle ist ganz einfach. 

Tasche auf, Fangkarte vorzeigen, Fische in der Tasche mit den Eintragungen in der Fangkare vergleichen. Fertig.
Einfacher gehts nicht.

Dass Du jetzt nach der Kontrolle der Lebensfähigkeit fragst, bzw. wie man kontrollieren soll ob ein Fisch absichtlich verletzt wurde, ist so eine typisch Deutsche denke (nicht übel nehmen, ist nicht persönlich gemeint). 

Man will immer alles bis ins letzte Detail kontrollieren. Totale Überwachung, bloß keinen Spielraum für Leute, die einen Vorteil ziehen könnten.
Selbst wenn das zu Lasten der absoluten Mehrheit geht, die sich vernünftig verhält. 

Das ist es doch, woran unsere Gesellschaft krankt. 

In Bayern, hab ich jetzt gelernt, müssen nicht lebensfähige, untermaßige Fische sogar entnommen werden. Da sind die Bayern den meisten (allen)?  BL mal ein Stück voraus.

Wo sind die Berichte aus Bayern, in denen die Bestände deswegen zusammenbrechen ?


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

diese ganze Geschichte hängt doch an einem- Mindestmass.
Nun ist doch wirklich die Frage, was soll oder bewirkt ein Mindestmass? Eigentlich soll doch nur erreicht werden, das jeder Fisch sich zumindest einmal fortpflanzen kann
( schön für ihn). Es gibt aber doch auch Untersuchungen zur Hakmortalität, nur mal so.
Wenn Mindestmass weg fällt und jeder Fang angerechnet wird und eingeschrieben, hab ich doch kontrolltechnisch weniger Aufwand und vorallem m.E. umsetzbare Regelungen.
Letztlich ist das doch völlig Wurtsch, ob der Fisch groß oder klein eins auf die Rübe bekommt.
War nur ein Gedanke.
Gruß A.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Servus.
Bei uns in Ösiland gibts sowieso überall Fangbeschränkungen.
Es gibt Tagesbeschränkungen wie 1mal oder 3mal pro woche angeln wobei da auch wieder Tagesausfang oder Jahresausfangbegrenzungen gibt, wie 2 edel und 5 Weißische pro Tag oder 10 edel und 20 Weißfische Pro jahr oder 5 Raubfische pro Jahr und so weiter. Das ist bei jedem Gewässer anders geregelt aber Fangbegrenzungen gibts überall. Wegen der Mindestmaße würde ich es auch besser finden wer den Untermaßigen mitnehmen will soll das nur wird der dann auf die Ausfangmenge angerechnet. Das einzige woran es bei uns auch hapert sind die Kontrollen, es gibt viel zuwenig Kontrollen sehe ich jedes Jahr wieder wenns vormittag ihre 3Forellen und nachmittags nochmals 3 Forellen mitnehmen. Wie ich immer sage ohne Kontrolle gehts einfach nicht.
MfG


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Es ist eben nicht egal, wann der Fisch eins auf den Deckel bekommt. Ich erkläre mir das anhand von der Alterspyramide. die es bei Fischen besonders gibt. Faktisch gibt es in unseren Gewässern doch mehr jüngere Fische als kapitale Riesen oder?

Schonmaße und Schonzeiten sind dazu da, dass der Fisch mindestens einmal die Chance hatte abzulaichen. Durch die Regelung, dass untermaßige Fische im Zweifelsfall noch einfacher entnommen werden dürfen - ok zwar mit Eintrag ins Fangbuch etc. - macht doch noch einfacher den jungeren Genpol eines Gewässers auszudünnen.

Angenommen wir haben ein Verhältnis von 10:1 beim Zander im Rhein - also auf 10 unermaßige Zander kommt 1 vernüftiger Zander.... die 10 Untermaßigen würden in der Summe, dennoch mehr Nachwuchs erzeugen als der 1 vernünftige Zander.... und genau daran sehe ich den Satz mit dass es egal wann der Fisch eins auf die 12 bekommt anders!

Zum Thema Kontrollen und andere Länder. Sorry - aber Angeln in D ist nach wie vor eine Randbeschäftigung.... hier wird an den freien Gewässern nur das nötigste Kontrolliert.... oftmals gar nicht und wenn dann meistens unzureichend zu falschen Zeiten. Und so hart es klingt.... den Kontrolleur, der auf eine Gruppe Angler zugeht, und das am besten noch am Wochende irgendwann abends... der will ich nicht sein....... (ihr versteht mich schon...)

An Vereinsgewässern schaut das schon wieder anders aus.... die haben eigene Kontrolleure und treffen vorarb eine Wahl, wer eine Karte bekommt und wer generell in den Verein aufgenommen wird.

Um aber auf das Thema Mitnahme der Untermaßigen zu kommen... das muss eben beweisbar sein. Dann MUSS eben das Vorfach des verangelten Hechtes / Zanders bis man zu Hause ist im abgeschlagen Fisch verbleiben... aber wer kann das Kontrollieren. ob der Fisch daran wirklich zu Grunde gegangen ist...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Hier ist ein Bericht aus Bayern! :m

Zusammenbrechen tut da gar nichts. Aber das Thema ist schwierig. Ich habe es selbst erlebt, dass die einschlägig bekannten Vertreter aus der "Problemfraktion" (manche haben ein anderes Wort für die Jungs ) bei jedem untermaßigen Hecht das Messer zückten, mit der Begründung, der habe ganz tief geschluckt. Ganz böse Zungen behaupten zudem, dass sich die Haken nach dem Lösen wie von Zauberhand plötzlich wieder wesentlich tiefer im Schlund des Fisches wiederfanden. Und ja, ich kann mir das wirklich gut vorstellen. Aber auch das wäre kein Problem, wenn der Fisch umgehend eingetragen würde und auf das Fanglimit angerechnet würde. In vielen Fließgewässern kann es so dennoch zu einer massiven Ausdünnung des Nachwuchses kommen, denn da fängt man beileibe nicht jedes Mal einen Fisch. Wenn dann die besagte Gruppe jeden Schniepel mitnimmt, fehlt der ganz einfach im Bestand. Bei Beachtung der Schonmaße wird das Tages- oder Wochenlimit normalerweise nicht ausgeschöpft, weil man einfach nicht so viele maßige Fische ans Band bekommt. Wenn aber nahezu alle untermaßigen Fische mitgenommen werden, gilt das nicht mehr, denn die Kleinen fängt man wirklich häufig. 

Mal ne Rechnung dazu: Wochenlimit 2 Raubfische. Sagen wir, ein durchschnittlicher Angler fängt in diesem Fluss 10 maßige Hechte pro Jahr (hoch gegriffen). 2 Angler haben also 20 Hechte eingetütet. Wenn ich es aber drauf anlege, fange ich in der Woche immer 2 untermaßige, kein Problem. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal 2 Vertreter der oben genannten Gruppierung vor: Schonzeitende 1. Juni. Sagen wir mal grob 30 Wochen bis zum Schonzeitanfang Ende Dezember. Beide fangen in dieser Zeit fleißig Hechte, maßige und vor allem untermaßige und alle "haben geschluckt", werden also auch eingetütet. 30 Wochen x 2 Hechte/Woche x 2 Angler. Dann sind wir schon bei 120 mitgenommenen Hechten, alles vollkommen legal unter Berücksichtigung der Entnahmelimits. Zugegeben sehr konstruiert, aber es gibt sie definfitiv, die Angler, die auch 120 Hechte im Jahr mitnehmen würden.

Abhilfe kann ein Jahreslimit schaffen, bei uns im Fluss 15 Raubfische im Jahr. Wenn JEDER entnommene Fisch eingetragen werden muss, ist so der Anreiz gering, auch die Schniepel mitzunehmen. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass regelmäßig und flächendeckend kontrolliert wird, und daran hapert es. Zumindest hier schert sich kaum jemand um diese Jahresfangbegrenzung. Auch bei den Urgesteinen des Vereins sind Leute dabei, die alles an Raubfischen plätten, was halbwegs das Maß hat. Und wenn man das Zeug nicht mehr fressen kann, schmeißt man es halt weg. Jeder weiß über diese Praktiken Bescheid, getan wird nichts, eher das Gegenteil. Da heißt es dann grinsend: "Ja der Karl, das ist schon ein Raubfischer, der kann es halt". Aber wehe, Karl würde sich als Nachfahre von Russen outen...

Und so wird halt besetzt und besetzt und besetzt, jedes Jahr für Tausende. Und jedes Jahr das meiste wieder rausgeangelt. Mich langweilt das mittlerweile. Oh, ich bin ein wenig abgeschweift :q. Wie gesagt, schwierig das Thema. Ich selbst nehme aber einen nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch, den ich verwerten kann, mit, relativ unabhängig von der Größe. Da lass ich mir auch nicht dreinreden. Einen guten Speisefisch zu verscharren finde ich vollkommen daneben. Das ist in etwa so, als würde ich ein Rinderfilet kaufen und unbesehen in die Tonne kloppen. Recht umsonst gestorben, das Rind, würde ich sagen. 
Ich angel ja fast nur auf Raubfisch. Dass ein Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, passiert mir ein-, zweimal im Jahr. Meist beim Zanderangeln mit Naturköder. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mir aufwendige Operationen spare. Vorfach abschneiden und gut ist. Blutet der Fisch nicht, hat er gute Chancen, durchzukommen. Kommt er nach dem Zurücksetzen wieder hoch und streckt die Flossen, wandert er in den Sack. Klar kann das mißbraucht werden. Ist mir persönlich aber vollkommen egal. Ich mache da, was ich für richtig und geboten halte. Punkt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Also ich sehe bei der Durchführung der Kontrollen die Fischereibehörden in der Pflicht!!
Vereinskontrolettis haben nur Befugnisse im vereinseigenen Gewässer und können nicht wirklich hart durchgreifen bei Verstößen, dann sind sie ihren Job bei konsequenter Ausführung schnell wieder los auf der nächsten JHV....
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, das wenn z.B. unsere Untere Fischereibehörde einen Aufruf an geeigneter Stelle starten würde, das sich da durchaus einige melden würden, sofern man ihnen die die notwendige Rückendeckung durch die Behörde/Polizei zusichern würde.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@Kohlmeise
In den von dir beschriebenen Fällen würden behördliche Kontrollen m. M. nach auch viel mehr bewirken, ohne das es zu einem Krieg innerhalb des Vereins führen würde.
Und im Falle von häufigen "Auffälligkeiten" einzelner Angler, festgestellt durch die Behörde,könnte der Verein aufgrund dessen Verwarnungen oder weitergehende Schritte androhen, ohne das es intern großes Theater gäbe....
Außerdem könnte die Behörde bei gehäuften Auffälligkeiten einzelner Angler temporäre Angelverbote gegen diese aussprechen, um ihnen Zeit zu geben, ihr Handeln zu überdenken ........
tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht egal, wann der Fisch eins auf den Deckel bekommt. Ich erkläre mir das anhand von der Alterspyramide. die es bei Fischen besonders gibt. Faktisch gibt es in unseren Gewässern doch mehr jüngere Fische als kapitale Riesen oder?
> 
> Schonmaße und Schonzeiten sind dazu da, dass der Fisch mindestens einmal die Chance hatte abzulaichen. Durch die Regelung, dass untermaßige Fische im Zweifelsfall noch einfacher entnommen werden dürfen - ok zwar mit Eintrag ins Fangbuch etc. - macht doch noch einfacher den jungeren Genpol eines Gewässers auszudünnen.
> 
> Angenommen wir haben ein Verhältnis von 10:1 beim Zander im Rhein - also auf 10 unermaßige Zander kommt 1 vernüftiger Zander.... die 10 Untermaßigen würden in der Summe, dennoch mehr Nachwuchs erzeugen als der 1 vernünftige Zander.... und genau daran sehe ich den Satz mit dass es egal wann der Fisch eins auf die 12 bekommt anders!



Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

Um bei Deinem Beispiel von 10:1 zu bleiben, bedeutet das, dass von 10 jüngeren Zandern nur einer in die nächsthöhere Altersklasse kommt. Die anderen 9 gehen zu Grunde, wandern ab oder werden gefressen. 
Sprich, für 10 kleine Zander gibt es nur eine "Planstelle" in der nächsten Klasse.

Immer vorausgesetzt, die Alterspyramide ist in Ordnung.


Aber auch ohne das, wäre die Entnahme mit Eintrag ins Fangbuch und einer Fangbegrenzung immer noch besser.

Heute kann man theoretisch 20 Untermaßige verangeln und kann immer noch gezielt auf Zander weiterfischen. Mit der Entnahme ist spätestens bei erreichen der zulässigen Fangmenge Schluß. 

Klar, das ist auch ein Extrembeispiel. Aber nicht weniger als die Contra-Beispiele.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

@Kohlmeise #6

@Ralle,
 die Schaffung einer solchen Ausnahme ändert etwas sehr wesendliches.
Die Fische eines Gewässers sind frei, haben also keinen Besitzer.
Erst bei Fang, "eines nicht geschützten Fisches", ergeben sich Rechte auf den Fang.
Wer also einen geschützten Fisch fängt, sollte dieses aus versehen tun und es ergeben sich keinerlei Rechte der Aneignung, aus dem Fang.
Nicht einmal ein Pächter eines Flusses kann daran etwas ändern!
 Auch der Pächter pachtet ja nur das Recht Fische zu fangen oder zu besetzen, Eigentümer der Fische ist auch er nicht.
Dein Vorschlag, setzt   wenigstens bei Gesetzen wie ich sie kenne, eine völlige Änderung voraus.

Ich denke überall wo die Angellei durch Eigentümer und Vereine gereglt ist, wird es auch Fanglisten und Fangbegrenzungen geben.
Nur dort, wo Behörden (schlafen) wird das nicht so beachtet oder gemacht.
Mit Fangkarte, meinte ich aber eher das der Fisch gleich nach dem Fang eingetragen werden muß.

Heute ist es recht leicht mit zu bekommen wenn jemand einen untermaßigen Fisch fängt und einpackt.
Darf ich den nachmessen ? ENDE
Ist er zu klein, ist es Schwarzfischen, hat der Angler einen Schein sollte er das wissen, dann also noch schlimmer.

Kommt noch die Fischerei hin zu, richtig optimal, alles was geschädigt wurde darf dann auch in den Handel.
Klar, auch dort nur ohne Absicht.
Was aber dann für zu kleine Fische gelten würde, könnte man dann auch für Lachs oder M.Forelle anwenden.
Auch dort findet ja bei Fang einer geschützten Art, bisher keine Aneignung statt.

Das wäre das Ende, so etwas zu ändern.


Kontrolle von Taschen, Auto, Eimer :q,
einfach mal so,.... wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Zitat : Kontrolle von Taschen, Auto, Eimer :q,
einfach mal so,.... wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat.

Angeln ist eine genehmigungspflichtige Tätigkeit, für die eine Behörde bestimmte Voraussetzungen (Prüfung etc.) verlangt. Wenn die Behörde dann kontrolliert, darf sie das mit Sicherheit auch im vollen Umfang mit mehr Befugnissen als z. B. ein Vereinskontroletti !
Daher meine Forderung nach amtlichen Kontrollen!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Also was die WaPo etc. angeht - ich denke die dürften auf Verdacht mal deine Taschen und den Kofferraum deines Wagens sehen. Beim Zoll gehts ja auch


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Die Polizei mag das dürfen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber reine Fischereiaufseher dürfen erstmal nicht viel  ! Was allerdings auch besser ist, wenn ich mir die Kontrolletis bei uns in der Mehrheit so anseh  ! Meiner Meinung nach gehört die Fischereiaufsicht in öffentliche Hand (Polizei, Wasserschutzpolizei und Co.). 

Und ja, ich wäre auch bereit, dann 5 Euro mehr Fischereiabgabe zu bezahlen, wenn wir dafür mehr Ordnung am Wasser kriegen (weniger Müll, vernünftige Kontrollen). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

:m Lieber Thema wechseln, auf die Entnahme der  Untermaßigen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Moin


Ich schrieb es schon mal in einen anderen trööt.

Bei meiner letzten großen Versammlung die ich einberufen habe,ladete ich auch immer einen oberen Herrn von der Wasspo ein.

Die Wasspo wird aber leider aus Geldmangel erheblich abgebaut.

Sprich:
Wo es sonst noch 5 Wachen für 10 Gemeinden vor Ort gab,gibt es jetzt eine Wache für 10 Gemeinden.

Der Herr gab uns zu verstehen das man durch die verkleinerrung und abbau...etc.auch weniger leute vor ort hat/haben wird.

Und Aufseher wie einige das hier wollen wird es wohl vorerst nicht geben,da sprechen die Vereine und Verbände eine ganz andere Sprache. 

Das System wird von "Oben" für gut empfunden und brauch keine änderrung.

Das wird auch mehrheitlich von Verbands Mitgliedern Vorständen...usw.getragen und ist gewollt.

|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

hi Gründler,
das werden jetzt Sachbearbeiter, vor Ort soll die einfache Polizei übernehmen.
Klar, die ist ja auch noch nicht ausgelastet.|kopfkrat
Schade, bei uns war die W.P zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit unterwegs, man wusste nie wo oder wann man auf sie traf.

Noch mehr Arbeit für die Ehrenamtlichen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Ja so siehts aus Bernd.

Zum Ehrenamt:

Je nach Region haben die letzten Jahre manche Aufseher aber auch einiges erlebt,und viele sagen sich ich riskiere nicht mehr mein "Leben" für ne Kontrolle.

Und von 10 Aufsehern haben max.3 wirklich ""Eier"" und greifen härter durch,der größte teil hat Angst auf einem freitag abend gegen 24 Uhr ne truppe mit 5-....Anglern zu kontrollieren,weil es die letzten Jahre auch Vorfälle gab die diese Angst noch verstärken (Waffe vorm Gesicht,mit Messer bedroht,in See geschmißen usw.das landete alles irgendwann bei mir,und die Ängste einiger auch).

Die Leute die hier dann noch trööts eröffnen ala Schwarzangler Tierquäler..etc.sollten statt hier zu maulen,sich aufstellen lassen und selbst gegen Verstoße vorgehen und zwar mit allen Konsequenzen (auch nachher noch).

Nur weiß ich jetzt schon wie das endet.

Ok will Ralles trööt nicht zerschiessen zurück zur entnahme.


|wavey:


----------



## Seefliege (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

|wavey: @ Kohlmeise,

Guter Beitrag ... #6 Die Anzahl der durch Angler entnommenen Fische und deren Verantwortung für die Fischbestände wird allgemein unterschätzt. 

" ... Und so wird halt besetzt und besetzt und besetzt, jedes Jahr für Tausende. Und jedes Jahr das meiste wieder rausgeangelt ..." 

Und jetzt stellen wir uns einfach mal Gewässer vor, die *nicht* besetzt werden ... Dort wäre so eine Entnahmeregelung katastrophal. Solche Situationen gibt es bei uns der Region. Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer hauen alles raus, derer sie habhaft werden können. Die klappern bestimmte Ecken wöchentlich mit Stromaggregaten ab. Sobald das Eis weg ist, machen die wie jedes Jahr in der Laichzeit Fischzüge durch die Nebengewässer ... Da wird alles was Stacheln auf dem Rücken hat rausgeknallt. Besetzen tun die höchstens mal so ein paar Karpfen, die beim Weihnachtsverkauf übrig geblieben sind. Und dazu kommen dann noch die "Reisser", "Schluckangler" und weitere Spezialisten. 
Auf ne vernünftige Kontrolle durch die beauftragten Institutionen zu hoffen bzw. zu warten, ist voll naiv. Da halte ich's eher mit der "Bürgergesellschaft", selbst ist der Mann. Wenn einem etwas wichtig ist, sollte man selbst dafür sorgen, dass es was wird. Z.B. sind hier an gewissen Stellen und Zeiten eigentlich immer "richtige" Angler unterwegs. Man kennt ja seine Pappenheimer. Denen wird dadurch richtig auf die Finger geschaut und die Tour vermasselt. Gerade weil dort zu bestimmten Zeiten ne Menge Untermassige beissen, ist es wichtig Präsenz zu zeigen. Allerdings gibt's hier in der Gegend auch Negativbeispiele, wo die Kriminellen eindeutig in der Überzahl sind ... |krach: Da kriegste nur das Brechen, wenn Du schon vorbei läufst. Diesen Mist auch noch zu legalisieren, halte ich für einen großen Fehler. 

@ Angler,

Also mir ist es nicht Wurscht, wann der Fisch eins über die Rübe bekommt. Oder willste nur noch Fritten angeln?|kopfkrat Die Chance ne ordentliche Größe zu erreichen, sollte er schon haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*



Seefliege schrieb:


> " ... Und so wird halt besetzt und besetzt und besetzt, jedes Jahr für Tausende. Und jedes Jahr das meiste wieder rausgeangelt ..."
> 
> Da liegt das Problem aber wohl ganz woanders.
> 
> Und jetzt stellen wir uns einfach mal Gewässer vor, die *nicht* besetzt werden ... Dort wäre so eine Entnahmeregelung katastrophal. Solche Situationen gibt es bei uns der Region. Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer hauen alles raus, derer sie habhaft werden können. Die klappern bestimmte Ecken wöchentlich mit Stromaggregaten ab. Sobald das Eis weg ist, machen die wie jedes Jahr in der Laichzeit Fischzüge durch die Nebengewässer ... Da wird alles was Stacheln auf dem Rücken hat rausgeknallt. Besetzen tun die höchstens mal so ein paar Karpfen, die beim Weihnachtsverkauf übrig geblieben sind. Und dazu kommen dann noch die "Reisser", "Schluckangler" und weitere Spezialisten.



Na, aber das alles passiert doch sowieso schon. Also verschlimmert sich doch nix durch die Entnahme.
Im Gegenteil, die Kontrollen werden einfacher. 

@all
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mnal für ein paar Minuten die Emotion außen vor lassen und aus logischen und ökologschen Gesichtspunkten an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische entnehmen*

Verangelt ist Verangelt oder?Es geht doch letzendlich darum was soll mit dem Verangeltem(Untermaßigen) Fisch passieren?Zerstückeln und/oder vergraben oder tot ins Gewässer schmeißen,ist doch aber auch nicht *die Lösung oder?*Wenn denn dann diese Fisch auch noch auf das Fanglimit angerechnet werden,dann muß ich als vernünftiger Angler halt aufhören diese Fischart imo zu beangeln.Denen,die sich sowieso nicht an bestimmte Regeln halten,ist es eh egal was auf den Papieren steht.

|wavey:lausi


----------

